# PET PEEVES - if you even know what they are



## Jake (Oct 31, 2013)

*1) LEARN ABOUT DOORS*
- If a door is closed when you enter a room, close it when you leave the room. If it's open when you enter, keep it open. Or better still... Ask them if they want the door opened or closed like is it really that hard???

*2) I DO NOT WANT TO HEAR YOU PEEING*
- I understand girls peeing because like they don't really have much control. I can not tell you how many times I have gone into a public bathroom and it sounds like a water feature like no do not pee in the water pee in the bowl so I do not have to hear you peeing because that is disgusting.

*3) LEARN TO TURN ON A DISHWASHER*
- I can not tell you the amount of times I have gone to put something in the dishwasher BUT THERE IS NO ROOM BECAUSE THE LAST PERSON TO PUT THEIR **** IN WAS TOO LAZY TO TURN IT ON THEMSELVES LIKE WTF.


Ok I just needed to rage over that now you can tell me yours


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2013)

Do not scratch silk or your seatbelt. The noise gets to my head and creeps me out. It's an annoying sound.

When my brother comes into my room, jumps straight onto the sofa and messes it up. Then I get told off for having a messy sofa.

This is strange but I hate how literally every girl in my school wears a bun. Learn some new hair techniques you bun-lovers.


Omg, my school was on fire yesterday, luckily we're off school and no one got hurt. I felt like saying that xD


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2013)

PEOPLE WHO DO NOT CHANGE THE TOILET ROLL ONCE THE TOILET PAPER RUNS OUT DO NOT GET ME STARTED


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> PEOPLE WHO DO NOT CHANGE THE TOILET ROLL ONCE THE TOILET PAPER RUNS OUT DO NOT GET ME STARTED




OMG THIS , THIS SO MUCH


When I spend ages cleaning the house and my siblings come running in and ruin it all ARGH 

AND PEOPLE THAT CHEW THERE GOD DAM PENCIL


----------



## Zoe! (Oct 31, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> AND PEOPLE THAT CHEW THERE GOD DAM PENCIL



thatwould be me =3


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 31, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> OMG THIS , THIS SO MUCH
> 
> 
> When I spend ages cleaning the house and my siblings come running in and ruin it all ARGH
> ...



Pencils are yummy though :c

Umm, sometimes I can't stand when people eat crunchy food.


----------



## Zoe! (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't get why some people in my school think there so cool so they say ah im so popular cause everyone wants to be partner and play with me blah blah gives me the nerves!


----------



## cIementine (Oct 31, 2013)

There is this headteacher/principal at a primary/elementary school I live near, and she was scared of loud noises so banned discos and school events.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> PEOPLE WHO DO NOT CHANGE THE TOILET ROLL ONCE THE TOILET PAPER RUNS OUT DO NOT GET ME STARTED



The people who put the toilet roll on the wrong way bother me more. It's supposed to go over from the top, not come out from the bottom. Whenever people put the toilet paper on the wrong way at work, I always change it because it bothers me. (Luckily these people never change it back...)

I also hate the people at work who leave food in the fridge at work forever, it goes bad, and then it makes the fridge and kitchen part of the break room reek really bad. I don't even use that fridge, it just bothers me because they make it smell terrible. >_<


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 31, 2013)

I work at a hospital, and Patient's have to fill out paperwork. AND THEN THEY START CHEWING ON THE PEN I GIVE THEM, IT'S LIKE DON'T YOU KNOW OTHER PEOPLE USE THAT PEN? /sodangnasty


----------



## Hamusuta (Oct 31, 2013)

Jake. said:


> *1) LEARN ABOUT DOORS*
> - If a door is closed when you enter a room, close it when you leave the room. If it's open when you enter, keep it open. Or better still... Ask them if they want the door opened or closed like is it really that hard???



bby you have no idea how much i agree with you here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and also, 
MEN WHO SCRATCH THEIR PRIVATES IN PUBLIC IS NOT OK. ITS JUST OMFG NO.


----------



## Liselotte-Hoshi (Oct 31, 2013)

When people eat with their mouth open. like ewww idon't want to see your nasty chewed up food in yur mouth while you're eatting.


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> The people who put the toilet roll on the wrong way bother me more. It's supposed to go over from the top, not come out from the bottom. Whenever people put the toilet paper on the wrong way at work, I always change it because it bothers me. (Luckily these people never change it back...)\





Hamusuta said:


> and also,
> MEN WHO SCRATCH THEIR PRIVATES IN PUBLIC IS NOT OK. ITS JUST OMFG NO.



PREACH IT SOUL SISTAAAS


----------



## Byngo (Oct 31, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> bby you have no idea how much i agree with you here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yes. Yes. _Yes._ You don't even know how many times I catch men doing that. Ew. >~<


----------



## puppy (Oct 31, 2013)

when people dont wipe the top of the ketchup bottle off when theyre done using it

when people always have to comment about everything they see like could you not

when someone tries to mess with you by playing keep away with your things. i dont care who you are or if youre just messing around, i will get seriously angry.

ill be back later to post more oh my god


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 31, 2013)

When people at college constantly interrupt you whilst you're working to ask how much work you've produced in comparison to theirs. I'm not here to socialise with people that have a mentality of a four year old - if you can't work independently then give up with college.

When hideous people think that they have the right to judge people based on their appearance. 

And lastly, when my parent's employees can't even be bothered to clean the mess they've made in the toilet after using it (this consists of pubic hair, splash-back on the walls and toilet seat, soap in the sink and my favourite; empty toilet rolls). 

If I had a gun then I'd be a _very_ happy person.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 31, 2013)

WHEN PEOPLE (ESPECIALLY AT WORK) TALK TO ME WHEN I HAVE MY EAR BUDS IN.
I'M CLEARLY LISTENING TO MUSIC AND SHUTTING OUT THE WORLD. LEAVE ME ALONE.


----------



## Ricardo (Oct 31, 2013)

I hate seeing other teenage boys with there pants on the ground (looking like a fool with your pants on the ground, just had to). Nobody wants to see your underwear/boxers guys!

I cant stand people who are driving through the neighborhood and have their music at full blast and its midnight 

When random people come to talk to you just because you look lonely.


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 31, 2013)

It bugs me when people can't replace the tissue box. Also, when people do not close the kitchen cabinets all the way, OMG just close them, I don't care if you have to slam it shut, just get it closed!

I also hate those kind of people that feel the need to comment on everything, especially if they have no idea what is even being discussed. I see people do this way too often.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 31, 2013)

Ricardo said:


> I cant stand people who are driving through the neighborhood and have their music at full blast and its midnight



Guilty. From Midnight-5am. Either coming home after going out or coming home from work. Full blast music is the only thing that helps relax my anxiety while driving.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 31, 2013)

WHEN PEOPLE DO NOT FOLD PAPER CORRECTLY, OR ACCURATELY.

SORRY BUT PLEASE BE NEAT.


----------



## Caius (Oct 31, 2013)

Self pity is the biggest pet peeve I have.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 31, 2013)

I hate it when people use improper grammar.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 31, 2013)

Feraligatr said:


> I hate it when people use improper grammar.



Shall we be twins


----------



## fifimonkeh (Oct 31, 2013)

People who wipe their nose on their sleeves if they don't have a tissue, and people who don't cover their mouth/nose when they cough/sneeze.


----------



## Zoe! (Oct 31, 2013)

I alsohatit when people go through your trays at school when you awayand its messiyer then it should be!


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 31, 2013)

Psh I'm SURE I could compile a whole list if I thought long and hard about it, but now none seem to spring to my mind. Oh well. Anyway, probably the one thing that stands out to me at the moment is when people making lots of annoying noises over and over. I remember I think... 2 weeks ago I had an exam and some boy decided right at the end of it to keep tapping his shoe. In a quiet hall. Everyone turned around and looked at him, and then when we all faced front again, he carried on. It's REALLY off putting. Even if it's not in an exam, it's then hard to concentrate what you're writing or doing and then you lose track of your thought process. That, and it's just inconsiderate. Don't make any unnecessary noise in situations like that. It's just annoying and it's not funny.

Edit: I finally managed to find another one. ^^ I have a friend who does this all the time. I might be discussing something with my friend, whether it be something RIDICULOUS like our maths homework or how we found the work in that lesson or something someone said that has no importance. Then she would suddenly cut in and say "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT". Like okay if it was something we had been discussing and sounded INTERESTING then of course I'd say, BUT THEN you have to go back to square one and then discuss something that is literally not important at all just to one person who won't even contribute to the conversation at all. Honestly I wouldn't mind if this happened like once every now and then: I have friends who do it to me too, but it is still so annoying when it is constant and alllll the time!


----------



## Mao (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm really impatient so when people don't get the hint to just boot me out their town on ac -___- Real life based: When people don't get the hint to get out the room *turns around and glares at sister*


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 31, 2013)

WHEN PEOPLE PAY FOR STUFF IN LIKE CHANGE AND PENNIES AND HOLD UP THE WHOLE LINE.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2013)

Whenever someone doesn't go on a green light.  _Just get out of my way._


EDIT: Here's a list of more:


Whenever someone says my opinion for me.  _Hello, you're not me._

Whenever someone questions my argument on a topic.  _Who are you, the opinion police?_

Whenever someone tries to use me because of how smart I am.  _-_-..._

Whenever I get a good accomplishment and talk about it, someone buts in and says something and everyone ignores me.  _I don't need attention, but really?_

Whenever a kid younger than me says I'm old an no fun _That's just plain rude_

Whenever an adult older than me says I'm too young to hear something _I'm not ********.  I know various things about being an adult even though I am not one._

Whenever someone says happy holidays instead of merry Christmas.  _That's fine if you're an atheist and don't believe in Christ, but to be against it or offended by it is just dumb._

When people have pack mentalities and attack a person because of it.  _No, that's just messed up.._

Whenever people overhype about things like cool boy bands, or popular fads like gangnam style, harlem shake, or what did the fox say _It's okay to like something, but don't craze about it so much it dictates your life style._

Whenever someone questions me for not liking music at all _You have your tastes in life and I have mine._


There we go, done now.  - Raises flame shield -


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2013)

Also, when this site has a double post glitch.  Like right now


----------



## Superpenguin (Oct 31, 2013)

Himari said:


> Edit: I finally managed to find another one. ^^ I have a friend who does this all the time. I might be discussing something with my friend, whether it be something RIDICULOUS like our maths homework or how we found the work in that lesson or something someone said that has no importance. Then she would suddenly cut in and say "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT". Like okay if it was something we had been discussing and sounded INTERESTING then of course I'd say, BUT THEN you have to go back to square one and then discuss something that is literally not important at all just to one person who won't even contribute to the conversation at all. Honestly I wouldn't mind if this happened like once every now and then: I have friends who do it to me too, but it is still so annoying when it is constant and alllll the time!



I hate it when this happens, and usually a big crowd will end up forming around you thinking the conversation is something really worth hearing about when it's really just a simple thing that not EVERYONE needs to know about. -_-

I hate when I bite down into a popsicle and I get that chill sent across my body.

I also hate it when people lean over and try to look at what you are doing on your phone, and then I've even had people comment on it! Like seriously? It's none of your business!

Exclamation points in text books also really bother me.


----------



## Heir (Oct 31, 2013)

When people talk over me. Seriously, it really annoys me. I'm having a conversation with my friend in the car, and my mom just talks so loud and acts like me and my friend weren't even talking. 

I also dislike it when people feel like they need to be the center of attention. Like, when people would put other people's personal issues out in the open around other people insisting it was a "joke" but really, they just wanted a reason to open their damn mouth just so they can seem slightly more interesting for a few seconds.

Also really dislike it when people feel the need to blast their music for attention. I really don't see why you /need/ to have your music that loud, but enough your hearing while it lasts.

tl;dr: douche bags


----------



## SecondSider (Oct 31, 2013)

Fanboys/fangirls of anything, especially when they get so defensive about what they like to the point they dismiss other (and possibly better) stuff that others may like.


----------



## Jake (Oct 31, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> It bugs me when people can't replace the tissue box. Also, when people do not close the kitchen cabinets all the way, OMG just close them, I don't care if you have to slam it shut, just get it closed!
> 
> I also hate those kind of people that feel the need to comment on everything, especially if they have no idea what is even being discussed. I see people do this way too often.



Preach this too sista


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 31, 2013)

Pee. Pee in general. WHY when I go to the bathroom do I have to step in pee? And it's not just guys- in fact, most of the time it's girls who have the messiest bathrooms.

Also, cannot STAND when people eat near me who smack. Yes, I love seeing your food inside your mouth. Oh, PLEASE let me hear you eat it, I wanna know what it sounds like when you mix saliva with your food...


----------



## Byngo (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree with you about everything you said except for:



MyLifeIsCake said:


> And it's not just guys- in fact, most of the time it's girls who have the messiest bathrooms.



No. Trust me, I've seen bathrooms for both genders. LOL.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 31, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Pee. Pee in general. WHY when I go to the bathroom do I have to step in pee? And it's not just guys- in fact, most of the time it's girls who have the messiest bathrooms.
> 
> Also, cannot STAND when people eat near me who smack. Y*es, I love seeing your food inside your mouth. Oh, PLEASE let me hear you eat it, I wanna know what it sounds like when you mix saliva with your food...*


*
*


Omg, LOL, XD.  You're funny


----------



## puppy (Nov 1, 2013)

most of you probably will think im a horrible person for this, but it gets on my nerves when i talk to someone about the ridiculous things my mother does and they say something like "she's your mother, she created you." and??? everyone thinks that you owe parents something just because they gave birth to you. apparently that gives them the right to treat you however they want and ruin your life. there are so many issues with my mother don't even get me started. the same thing with other family members; i just don't see how it's fair that i was born into a family without any say whatsoever, and am expectedto just put up with all their crap solely because of circumstance. whenever someone uses the line i mentioned before, i can't help but think, "if i could have chosen to be born to a different person, believe me, i would have."


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2013)

puppy said:


> most of you probably will think im a horrible person for this, but it gets on my nerves when i talk to someone about the ridiculous things my mother does and they say something like "she's your mother, she created you." and??? everyone thinks that you owe parents something just because they gave birth to you. apparently that gives them the right to treat you however they want and ruin your life. there are so many issues with my mother don't even get me started. the same thing with other family members; i just don't see how it's fair that i was born into a family without any say whatsoever, and am expectedto just put up with all their crap solely because of circumstance. whenever someone uses the line i mentioned before, i can't help but think, "if i could have chosen to be born to a different person, believe me, i would have."




I'm not going to say what you don't like people saying, but you can't really decide which family you're born into.  If we could lots of people would be doing it.  We all either have a choice to live with it or go somewhere else.


----------



## reyy (Nov 1, 2013)

When someones smacks their food. WHAT HAS THE FOOD DONE TO YOU?!?!?!

When my mom says ''Shut up you little drama queen!'' when she's CLEARLY CAUSING ME PAIN.
Its like, the fuq woman?


----------



## Lauren (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't watch strictly come dancing or anything along them lines, having danced for a good portion of my life I'm am far too critical, I get very annoyed when a move isn't executed correctly. I get even more annoyed when dancers are out of time (watching Robin Thicke currently and the dancers in that terrible video are out of time too, it's bloody annoying). Yeah, don't get me wrong, mistakes are made but not by most of the group, can't keep up or you're too fast? Listen to the beats correctly or simple,  don't do it! Argh.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 1, 2013)

When I'm sooooo hungry I'm either no longer hungry (but I know I am) or nothing sounds "worthy" enough for my apatite...


----------



## puppy (Nov 1, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm not going to say what you don't like people saying, but you can't really decide which family you're born into.  If we could lots of people would be doing it.  We all either have a choice to live with it or go somewhere else.


im not sure why you needed to tell me the obvious, but i already know those things.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 1, 2013)

When there's the freaking tomboys showing freaking pride over not wanting to be girly I mean what the f___


----------



## Byngo (Nov 1, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> When there's the freaking tomboys showing freaking pride over not wanting to be girly I mean what the f___



So... Genders must conform to their stereotype? 

That's a pet peeve of mine—people stereotyping things.


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 1, 2013)

when people chew loudly, or chew with their mouths open and then don't realise that they're spewing food, I get so annoyed by this I have to wear headphones when I'm eating alone because I can't stand the sound of chewing.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 1, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> When there's the freaking tomboys showing freaking pride over not wanting to be girly I mean what the f___



Not a pet peeve, just an annoyance. Labeling people is not okay. Let them be who are want to be. "Tomboys" may be going through a phase or something much more serious. Sometimes it's hard to mentally accept yourself and they're just trying to find themselves. Why is it your problem what they wear? It's not showing pride not wanting to be girly, it's being comfortable with yourself in your own skin, not having to follow what society considers beautiful. Girls who wear the pretty clothes and the cake face make up isn't as confident with their image as you may think, because if they were they wouldn't need all of it to cover up their natural looks.

My sister would have been what you would probably call a tomboy when she was in middle school and high school and that was because she was in the closet and she felt alone and uncomfortable with herself. I had a few other friends in high school that used to get bullied for not wearing girly enough clothes or not being pretty enough and they were closeted as well. The fact that they were being bullied for something so stupid made them feel like they had to hid from themselves and everyone else.


----------



## Gumihou (Nov 1, 2013)

I *HATE* when people sneeze/cough and don't cover their mouth
 Omfg It drives me insane. I don't wanna get sick :c
I also hate how some people *WOULD TALK IN CAPS FOR NO FUQIN REASON*.
I'm like ok. At least write in caps if you want to come off as, yelling, mad, etc. 
Don't just use that to write like 4 paragraphs. It's stupid.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 1, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Whenever someone doesn't go on a green light.  _Just get out of my way._


As an anxiety suffering learner driver I do find it difficult pulling off at a green light at times, especially when the people behind you are revving their engines or pull away much quicker than me and basically rear end me, but when there is no one behind me or the drivers behind me are patient I can pull away easily. Please don't be harsh on people who struggle to pull off at a green light, they are often very nervous and your impatience will NOT help.



Gumihou said:


> I *HATE* when people sneeze/cough and don't cover their mouth
> Omfg It drives me insane. I don't wanna get sick :c


My brother does this all the time and when he does cover his mouth it's normally with his hand which he then wipes on the nearest object to him... And my parents wonder why colds spread so easily in our house...

As for my pet peeve... People who mock me for my Anxiety, either treating me like I should be in a mental institution or that I'm just over-exaggerating how I feel and that I'm acting up for attention, my brother, again, is guilty of this. He takes fun in setting off my panic attacks or mocking me in front of strangers who then will avoid me or give me funny looks. When my parents or I try to explain what he is doing is bad he gets all defensive and has even gone as far to start pretending he has Anxiety too... 

This pet peeve also extends to how others treat people with mental health issues, and is bringing me to hope I could one day run a charity which would aim to educate people about mental health issues.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh you made the mistake of making this thread. Prepare for the pet peeve train. Choo-Choo!!!!

#1. When the girl next to me in dance stands close and steps on me.
She never spaces out properly so she's always bumping into me...

#2. When people use me. 3 years in a row I've gotten the highest grade
On the categories on my SAT tests. So therefore people pick me as their
Partner when we ars doing chemical experiments or disections in science.
It's like really. You can't do this yourself!!!

#2a. Follow up to the last one is that I've had tons of fake friends.
I know now that they aren't really my friends when someone starts 
Being nice to me automatically around the time we are about to have
An exam. I have had at least 60 fake friends so far this school year 
Due to this. I never fall for it anymore. That 60 is people who tried.
Also when I'm assigned a project with someone they claim they aren't
Smart enough so I need to do it. Yeah! No...

#3. This is a big one... Popular,size 0, 50 boyfriends,prep,girls.
Nuff said about this one.

#4. When people leave stuff behind in the store in the wrong aisle.
Once I was helping my friend find a certain lipgloss and the brand 
Had label over the liquid so we couldn't see it. We saw the slot and 
There was one left. We buy it. $25.00(its a great brand). We get home.
It's just one that was put in the wrong f_____ slot!!!

#5. Last one. When people chew with their mouth open...
EEEEEEEWWWWWWW

I think I made my point....


----------



## SweetRae (Nov 1, 2013)

I hate it when people expect things about you because of your grades. I get all As, and everyone (mostly in my French class) think I spend my afternoons studying. I can't be smart naturally?

I also really hate it when people in public restrooms stand right in front of the sink just so they can check their hair/makeup. Don't be vain, people! It's only school!


----------



## pepperini (Nov 2, 2013)

The sound of scruffing against concrete, chalk on a chalkboard, the sound of scratching in general...

People who are judgmental and hypercritical of others. 

THE FEELING OF LUKEWARM DISH WATER ALL OVER YOUR HANDS IS SO NASTY ;A;


----------



## BellGreen (Nov 2, 2013)

When you know something and you have to learn about it again, it just feels weird to have everyone else not know about something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SweetRae said:


> I hate it when people expect things about you because of your grades. I get all As, and everyone (mostly in my French class) think I spend my afternoons studying. I can't be smart naturally?
> 
> I also really hate it when people in public restrooms stand right in front of the sink just so they can check their hair/makeup. Don't be vain, people! It's only school!


The first one, I agree. Back then, people thought I was no fun and that I don't know what it's like.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 2, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> Not a pet peeve, just an annoyance. Labeling people is not okay. Let them be who are want to be. "Tomboys" may be going through a phase or something much more serious. Sometimes it's hard to mentally accept yourself and they're just trying to find themselves. Why is it your problem what they wear? It's not showing pride not wanting to be girly, it's being comfortable with yourself in your own skin, not having to follow what society considers beautiful. Girls who wear the pretty clothes and the cake face make up isn't as confident with their image as you may think, because if they were they wouldn't need all of it to cover up their natural looks.
> 
> My sister would have been what you would probably call a tomboy when she was in middle school and high school and that was because she was in the closet and she felt alone and uncomfortable with herself. I had a few other friends in high school that used to get bullied for not wearing girly enough clothes or not being pretty enough and they were closeted as well. The fact that they were being bullied for something so stupid made them feel like they had to hid from themselves and everyone else.



No, I'm talking about the girls who actually ARE tomboys and are bragging about it all day long.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 2, 2013)

lookyhooky said:


> No, I'm talking about the girls who actually ARE tomboys and are bragging about it all day long.



I myself am a tomboy and I've never actually met someone who brags about it. Oh well, bragging isn't something I like to do.

My pet peeve? Er, I don't know. I hate it when people interrupt me or try to top themselves on me by saying something about them that tops me and my friends. Ugh, I want to punch those people in the face.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 4, 2013)

Metal elitists. I believe this guy says it best:


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2013)

Gumihou said:


> I *HATE* when people sneeze/cough and don't cover their mouth
> Omfg It drives me insane. I don't wanna get sick :c
> I also hate how some people *WOULD TALK IN CAPS FOR NO FUQIN REASON*.
> I'm like ok. At least write in caps if you want to come off as, yelling, mad, etc.
> Don't just use that to write like 4 paragraphs. It's stupid.



People who stylise their fonts w/ color and different font. Just looks attention seeking 'cause they're liek "hey im gonna b different and type in dif color/style SO EVERYONE NOTICES MY POSTS AND JUST DOESN'T SCROLL PAST THEM" and it just annoys me

ALSO INB4WARNING not attacking u personally xo


----------



## AmandafromYoitsu (Nov 5, 2013)

Harems. >,<


----------



## puppy (Nov 5, 2013)

when people try to be friends with me and every time we talk they insult me
i understand friends are supposed to be able to kid around, but if i can not get into like any conversations with you without you being an ass, i don't want anything to do with you. its only fun to a point.

also when people feel like they can start making an abundance of racist jokes because theyhave a friend that is of a different race. after a while i kind of wonder if theyre an actual racist......


----------



## Dizzle (Nov 5, 2013)

1. Loud eaters
2. Bad grammar

-.-


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 5, 2013)

puppy said:


> when people try to be friends with me and every time we talk they insult me
> i understand friends are supposed to be able to kid around, but if i can not get into like any conversations with you without you being an ass, i don't want anything to do with you. its only fun to a point.
> 
> also when people feel like they can start making an abundance of racist jokes because theyhave a friend that is of a different race. after a while i kind of wonder if theyre an actual racist......



Omg I asked this guy out and he rejected me and then now he makes fun of me all the time. I mean it's just joking around but still were not close enough were I'm comfortable with him pointing out everything that's wrong with me. He also points out everyone he see's and insults them. Like its all good to talk $hit about random people occasionally just to be funny, but doing it to everyone you see, every single day of your life, just makes you an @$$hole.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 5, 2013)

I hate when the staff deletes threads and don't give any reason for it


----------



## Bambi (Nov 5, 2013)

Cover your freaking face when you yawn, cough, sneeze or do anything that makes fluids fly out of your head.

People who crowd at the front of the bus when there is a ton of room in the back of the bus but are too lazy to move. Also people who don't move or get up for older people when they are perfectly capable of walking and huge people who take up 3 seats and won't get up for old people because they are too fat and lazy.

ASK BEFORE YOU PET MY DOG OR I'LL PRAY SHE BITES YOUR DAMN FINGERS OFF. It's irritating.

CONTROL YOUR CHILDREN - This ties in to the one above. Kids running up to my dog like "OMG OMG PUPPY PUPPY". Yeah, your kids are going to get hurt one day.

People who don't listen to a damn thing you say and just wait for their turn to talk.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 5, 2013)

When people leave things lying around my room.
Like I understand it's MY room, but I didn't even take those things out, and what was anyone doing in there to begin with? No. My OCD flares so angrily when anything is out of place, it's so annoying.
When my brother leaves empty bags of chips and things in the kitchen. Throw them out, bro, geez.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 5, 2013)

> *2) I DO NOT WANT TO HEAR YOU PEEING*
> - I understand girls peeing because like they don't really have much control. I can not tell you how many times I have gone into a public bathroom and it sounds like a water feature like no do not pee in the water pee in the bowl so I do not have to hear you peeing because that is disgusting.


I hate the sound of my own piss when I go to the bathroom so I can only imagine how you must feel.


----------



## Mary (Nov 5, 2013)

When people say "ain't."
When people say they Cant do something, but I try to help them and it turns out they could do it, they are just too lazy to try.
When people use the wrong 'to' or 'your'
When someone puts apostrophe s after everything, ex. "I like snowflake's" or " Please get some Cheeto's."


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 5, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Cover your freaking face when you yawn, cough, sneeze or do anything that makes fluids fly out of your head.
> 
> People who crowd at the front of the bus when there is a ton of room in the back of the bus but are too lazy to move. Also people who don't move or get up for older people when they are perfectly capable of walking and huge people who take up 3 seats and won't get up for old people because they are too fat and lazy.
> 
> ...




I agree with most of this, but just wanted to point out that when you yawn you're taking in air, so it's not entirely necessary to cover your face when you yawn.

Yawning is contagious though and can be a sign of disrespect in certain places, so you may be right.


----------



## Dogboyben (Nov 6, 2013)

when people say why are you sad/mad when I'm not. 

when I'm reading a book and someone pulls me away from the story.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I agree with most of this, but just wanted to point out that when you yawn you're taking in air, so it's not entirely necessary to cover your face



True but I still don't want to see the inside of anybodies mouth that wide open lol.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 6, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I agree with most of this, but just wanted to point out that when you yawn you're taking in air, so it's not entirely necessary to cover your face when you yawn.
> 
> Yawning is contagious though and can be a sign of disrespect in certain places, so you may be right.



Exhaling is also a part of yawning.


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 6, 2013)

It really bothers me when someone's hair and eyebrows do not match.

Here are a few others I can think of right now:
Long fingernails with visible dirt underneath
People with braces who don't close their mouth
When someone doesn't put things back where they got them from.
Body spray, cologne, and perfume. They give me a headache and they smell bad.

I probably shouldn't share this but when I am in public I put a wad of toilet paper underneath me so no one will hear my pee.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 6, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> It really bothers me when someone's hair and eyebrows do not match.
> 
> Here are a few others I can think of right now:
> Long fingernails with visible dirt underneath
> ...



My sister does the that as well. When shes at a friends or public
She catches her "Waste" with TP... She doesn't mind me putting this.
She doesn't care who knows


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 6, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> It really bothers me when someone's hair and eyebrows do not match.
> 
> Here are a few others I can think of right now:
> Long fingernails with visible dirt underneath
> ...



I'm confused about the braces part? Are they not allowed to talk or smile? Because that's kinda messed up to say..


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 7, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm confused about the braces part? Are they not allowed to talk or smile? Because that's kinda messed up to say..



No, what I meant was when people just stand there with their mouth open.
Like they are breathing out of it or something. I've noticed that a lot of people with braces do it.
Maybe they are painful or something?


----------



## Bambi (Nov 7, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> It really bothers me when someone's hair and eyebrows do not match.



LOL Bothers me too and I'm stuck with it since I have naturally black eyebrows and brown hair that gets pretty light in summer.


When your at a restaurant and you JUST take a bite of your food and then the waiter/waitress decides thats the perfect time to ask "How is everything!?" With a mouth full of food. HAPPENS EVERYTIME!


----------



## Psydye (Nov 7, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> WHEN PEOPLE (ESPECIALLY AT WORK) TALK TO ME WHEN I HAVE MY EAR BUDS IN.
> I'M CLEARLY LISTENING TO MUSIC AND SHUTTING OUT THE WORLD. LEAVE ME ALONE.


I hate it when people try to talk to me when I have earphones/buds on, and then get upset when I don't answer them....it's like "..Really...? You can't see the earphones/buds on/in my ears? Tap me if you want my attention, don't try to communicate if I'm focused on the music....jeez!! >.< God, so annyoing!! So I definitely hear ya there...


AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Whenever someone says happy holidays instead of merry Christmas.  _That's fine if you're an atheist and don't believe in Christ, but to be against it or offended by it is just dumb._


THANK YOUUUUU!!!! God, you have no idea how much I agree w/ you on this! It's funny, 'cause I'm not religious(though I say Merry Christmas all the time out of habit lol) but I can't stand these kind of people who get 'offended' by someone who says Merry Christmas, it's like, "Really..?" People need to grow up.... -o-


AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Also, when this site has a double post glitch.  Like right now


Lol I think we can all agree there(I even once had a triple post! Like, really? XD)


----------



## Chris (Nov 7, 2013)

puppy said:


> when someone tries to mess with you by playing keep away with your things. i dont care who you are or if youre just messing around, i will get seriously angry.



This! I know it's just meant in humour - but I get ticked off when people try to take away the things that I spent my own hard-earned money on. And usually they do it with things that are expensive and/or likely to break if they drop it.  -___-

My own: 


When people don't shut up about their sexuality and/or their support for the LGBT community. Great, you're passionate and open-minded - we need more people like you in the world. But I really don't need to see you go on an unprovoked rant on Facebook _every single day_. I don't need your seemingly constant reminder that there are people in the world who actively oppose who/what I am. 


People who think saying "spoiler alert" _immediately_ before a spoiler justifies them ruining the end of games/films/books. Just don't. Why would you even do that? Give me a chance to react to your "warning" at least.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 7, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> No, what I meant was when people just stand there with their mouth open.
> Like they are breathing out of it or something. I've noticed that a lot of people with braces do it.
> Maybe they are painful or something?



When I had braces I never did this and didn't hurt.  Then again, the orthodontist I went to used the newest kind of braces on me, which aren't nearly as painful as the old ones.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Nov 8, 2013)

Unesscary noise T^T pencils tapping, humming, whistling, any of that. If you dont have to do it, dont -__-


----------



## Mao (Nov 8, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> It really bothers me when someone's hair and eyebrows do not match.
> 
> Here are a few others I can think of right now:
> *Long fingernails with visible dirt underneath*
> ...



I'm with you there. Also when people cough or sneeze without covering their mouth god damnit


----------



## Superpenguin (Nov 8, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> No, what I meant was when people just stand there with their mouth open.
> Like they are breathing out of it or something. I've noticed that a lot of people with braces do it.
> Maybe they are painful or something?



When I first got my braces it felt weird when I would move my mouth in some ways so I sort of made a habit out of doing it for a few days until I got used to the feeling. I made sure I was only doing it at home though, never in public.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 8, 2013)

WHEN MODS DELETE MY POSTS LIKE CAN I NOT SPEAK???


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 8, 2013)

Justin Bieber fangirls. Nuff said.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 8, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Justin Bieber fangirls. Nuff said.



Justin Bieber's existance.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Nov 8, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> Justin Bieber's existance.




YES YES , THIS VERY MUCH


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 8, 2013)

When people call me 'they' or 'them' rather than 'him'. That annoys me very much. T_T




			
				LaurinaMN said:
			
		

> Justin Bieber's existance.



Also this. xD


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 8, 2013)

If people have colds and they keep. Breathing. In. Very. Deeply. So it makes that horrible disgusting blocked nose noise and they do it repeatedly. It's soooo annoying! I remember during a Physics test before, my friend and I were sitting next to each other. We had both finished the test and she nudged me and whispered "---- keeps sniffing really loudly" and mimicked her. Yeah sure I guess you can't help it if you've got a cold but things like that are so off putting when you are in silence! Also, blowing your nose actually does help, and doing that silly deep breathing thing doesn't help your cold at all! We actually counted she did that sniffling sound 60 times during the last 5 minutes of the lesson. Dear god. =w=


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 8, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> Justin Bieber's existance.



The fact he/she even exists is a mystery.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 8, 2013)

People who post "yuck" in the "Yum or Yuck?" thread...look, I'm sorry but I can't stand it when people are so damn picky of food and half the things they say "YUCK!" too they haven't even tried, they're just going off appearances or preconceived notions of what it MIGHT taste like and not what it ACTUALLY taste likes....jeez!!! >.o If you have tasted it, that's one thing but to judge based entirely on preconceived ideals and not give it a chance simply because it "looks" yucky just seems overly childish to me...


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 8, 2013)

When someone says that I, as a movie buff, have bad taste in films, when the films that they like are nothing but rubbish.

That, and every time I make a 666th post on any forum (which this is my 666th post on TBT so far.).


----------



## macchiatochu (Nov 8, 2013)

o^o When people cut in line. I don't know why people at my school don't line up for buses. They just create a mob & shove their way to the front of the door. Everyone always complains about how people sneak their way to the front, and yet today I heard someone saying "Oh hey this actually looks like a line" (it was >:c) , as they passed by the line.. thus making everyone else follow their lead & create a giant mob. D< I understand people really want a seat since it's a tiny bus, but anywhere else they probably wouldn't do that so why here ;__;


----------



## Heir (Nov 8, 2013)

When you call someone and the person you called keeps talking...I mean, i don't mind listening to you rant about stuff but, geez, it takes two people to hold a conversation! Let me speak, please?


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 8, 2013)

Heir said:


> When you call someone and the person you called keeps talking...I mean, i don't mind listening to you rant about stuff but, geez, it takes two people to hold a conversation! Let me speak, please?



That's the problem I have with that person I brought up earlier. He won't let me speak about why I like something over another.


----------



## Jake (Nov 9, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> Justin Bieber's existance.



there is a fine line between a pet peeve and down right hating on someone.

this is a pet peeve thread, not a hate thread.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 9, 2013)

Jake. said:


> there is a fine line between a pet peeve and down right hating on someone.
> 
> this is a pet peeve thread, not a hate thread.



A better way to have worded it would be that his attitude or fame is a pet peeve of LaurinaLM's, rather than himself. I believe that's what LaurinaLM meant. But idk lol


----------



## Laurina (Nov 9, 2013)

Jake. said:


> there is a fine line between a pet peeve and down right hating on someone.
> 
> this is a pet peeve thread, not a hate thread.



It was sarcastic at first, and I didn't intend it to be hateful in any way. Justin Bieber's life is a pet peeve of mine.
I don't like the fact that I hear about him everywhere I go. Every social networking website. Every news website. Why is his life always at the top of the headlines? There are so many more important things going on in the world than his career and personal life choices. It just bothers me why something so small like him speeding a car or partying is so much more a priority than amber alerts, heroic acts, and everyday discoveries.
So I apologize if I offended you in anyway with my comment.


----------



## Jake (Nov 9, 2013)

It's ok. I don't really like JB as a person either, but you could have worded it differently 
all is good~


----------



## Psydye (Nov 9, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> I don't like the fact that I hear about him everywhere I go. Every social networking website. Every news website. Why is his life always at the top of the headlines? There are so many more important things going on in the world than his career and personal life choices. It just bothers me why something so small like him speeding a car or partying is so much more a priority than amber alerts, heroic acts, and everyday discoveries.


One word: the media(...well, ok, I guess that's 2...but you know what I mean!). They're more interested in sensationalist BS rather than stuff that actually matters...


----------



## puppy (Nov 9, 2013)

when you call people out on ridiculous things they say/do and they make a dumb excuse like "i was half asleep when i said that" um what


----------



## BlueLeaf (Nov 10, 2013)

1. When people don't take a hint (in general)
2. Tangled headphones
3. Short term memory loss
4. Memory loss / Forgetting something
5. Showy people
6. Sensitive teeth when eating ice cream
7. When people can't do simple things
8. When people always ask you for help incessantly
9. Having lots of these pet peeves


----------



## puppy (Nov 10, 2013)

when my opinions are belittled because of my age. my mother does this ALL THE TIME. it seems like people think age _*in and of itself*_ is equal to wisdom. i've seen enough grown people who lack basic (un)common sense to know this is not true.

the thing with my mother is, whenever i try to state an opinion thats different from hers(and hers arent usually based on anything, really), she straight up tells me that i am "just a child". i am 17. she also frequently talks about teenagers in broad generalizations and aghhhhhh


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 10, 2013)

Nonconstructive criticism.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2013)

People who ignores what you write/say on purpose and then either changes subject or plain gets afk/is quiet.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 11, 2013)

People who are completely new to something and try to throw dirt on others to seem more popular because they don't want to be the noob.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 11, 2013)

Kippla said:


> People who are completely new to something and try to throw dirt on others to seem more popular because they don't want to be the noob.



That sums up what I think about that kid who keeps criticizing my taste in films...


----------



## puppy (Nov 11, 2013)

when people speak in absolutes about subjective topics


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 11, 2013)

puppy said:


> when people speak in absolutes about subjective topics



This. It's what that kid I keep talking about does, and it gets on my nerves every day.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 11, 2013)

puppy said:


> when people speak in absolutes about subjective topics



YES. If I see someone stating their opinion as facts... Well, I'm not putting any effort to talk to them at all. No thank you~


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 11, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> YES. If I see someone stating their opinion as facts... Well, I'm not putting any effort to talk to them at all. No thank you~



Isn't it incredibly annoying when they do that? That kid said I have bad taste in movies because _The Godfather_ is one of my favourite movies and how I hated the _Alien vs. Predator_ films (mind you, those films are just not my cup of tea, or in my own little world, just awful).


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 14, 2013)

When people leave the door open when it was shut and leave it shut when it was open.

When people breathe with their mouth open.  You have nostrils for a reason, shut your mouth!

When the men of the house leave the seat up and then get upset at me for telling them to put it down.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 14, 2013)

Ai Priestess said:


> When the men of the house leave the seat up and then get upset at me for telling them to put it down.



OMG yes. My brother and dad _never_ shut the toilet seat, and when I tell them to they get all like "So what? I didn't remember big deal" WELL. It is a big deal. Because that means they flush the toilet with it open. Do you know know how insanely gross that is? >~<


----------



## puppy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> OMG yes. My brother and dad _never_ shut the toilet seat, and when I tell them to they get all like "So what? I didn't remember big deal" WELL. It is a big deal. Because that means they flush the toilet with it open. Do you know know how insanely gross that is? >~<



this doesnt so much bother me as when guys get pee all over the toilet seat and just... leave it there???? its hecka gross why


----------



## Psydye (Nov 14, 2013)

Passive aggressive people...seriously if you have a problem w/ me or what's going on or whatever or have something on your mind and whatnot, SAY SOMETHING!! Don't act like a child and be passive aggressive about it <.<


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 15, 2013)

I hate it when people use improper grammar The one that bothers me the most is when people write _tho_ instead of _though_. Write out the entire word, people! *IT IS NOT THAT DIFFICULT!*


----------



## monsemania (Nov 15, 2013)

I've got multiple, but Just to name two,

*When people are Drama Llamas.*
I don't know about you, but this annoys me way to much. For example- some girls just crying at a party and then when I ask politely what's wrong and how to help she's just like "It's nothing." Sure it might be her own bussiness but I'M ASKING WHAT IS WRONG AND THEN SHE JUST CONTINUES AS IF SHE WANTS MORE PEOPLE TO ASK- IS IT THAT DIFFICULT TO STOP AND REPLY TO SOMEONE TRYING TO HELP YOU!?!?!?!

*People who post everything of everything; bragging on the internet.*
Once again this gets on my nerve. Say some person posts "Went to this awesome place and was with (insert name here) and (insert name here)- best time everr!" and then they continue and just put everything on there to make a big scene about it. 




Just found some Dan that somewhat relates to the situation lying on my desktop...


----------



## Mcow (Nov 15, 2013)

idk but its disgusting seeing people eat live stuff just ewww


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 15, 2013)

People saying a type of Villager in animal crossing is ugly/fat/stupid because of their looks.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 15, 2013)

People who think of metal only as Slipknot, Mudvayne, Korn, Limp Bizkit, Bring Me the Horizon, All Time Low, Tool, Children of Bodom, In Flames, Suicide Silence, Poison, Motley Crue, Nightwish, Marilyn Manson, Rammstein, etc. when there's a whole world of it out there! Seriously, Gamma Ray, Iced Earth, Testament, Mastodon, Dream Theater, Isis, Death, Helloween, Grave Digger, Jag Panzer, Decapitated, Vader, Behemoth, Darkthrone, Burzum, Cannibal Corpse, Finntroll, Alestorm, Slough Feg, Falconer, Born of Osiris, Between the Buried and Me, Megadeth, Slayer, Anthrax, Gama Bomb, GWAR, Municipal Waste, Firewind, Wintersun, Sonata Arctica, Startovarius, Tad Morose, Morgana Lefay, Angra, Riverside, To-Mera, Mayhem, Dimmu Borgir, Bal Sagoth, Hypocrisy, Septic Flesh, Rotting Christ, Antestor, Mortification, Psychotic Waltz, Primordial, Anthem, Loudness, Dir En Grey, Galneryus, Sigh, Sabbat(Japan), Sabbat(UK), Napalm Death, Candlemass, Cathedral, Electric Wizard, Celtic Forst, Pentagram, Boris, Sunn O))), Reverend Bizarre, Epica, After Forever, The Gathering, Therion, Turisas, Within Temptation, Neurosis, Opeth, Symphony X, Queensryche, Devin Townsend, Evergrey, Fates Warning, Rhapsody of Fire(formerly Rhapsody), Hibria, Triosphere, Crystal Viper, Manilla Road, Vicious Rumors, Blind Guardian, Strapping Young Lad, etc. to name a few! lol

OK I believe I made my point...I've b**ched about this before and will probably b**ch about it even more, until every subgenre of metal aside from nu metal, metalcore, glam/hair metal, deathcore, is more recognized. Sue me....


----------



## Lauren (Nov 16, 2013)

I get my work place warm so warm because it's normally really cold. I then get a couple of alcoholics in and some other people and they leave the door open. Please. Kill. Me.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I get my work place warm so warm because it's normally really cold. I then get a couple of alcoholics in and some other people and they leave the door open. Please. Kill. Me.


Fo' shame! I'd keep that place closed up, least if I was there having a drinky...


----------



## beffa (Nov 16, 2013)

Social smokers, or people who consider themselves as such. That's really ****ing stupid IMO. If any of you do it on here, no offence. I just don't understand it. If you're going to smoke just do it… not just in front of people.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

beffa said:


> Social smokers, or people who consider themselves as such. That's really ****ing stupid IMO. If any of you do it on here, no offence. I just don't understand it. If you're going to smoke just do it… not just in front of people.


That is a bit strange, gotta say....I can kinda understand though I guess, if it's anything like alcohol sometimes it's just nice to be around other people to be more enjoyable I guess, but yeah, I just as well smoke alone(most of the time I do!).


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 16, 2013)

My mayor. 

Yeah, I live in Toronto.


----------



## beffa (Nov 16, 2013)

Psydye said:


> That is a bit strange, gotta say....I can kinda understand though I guess, if it's anything like alcohol sometimes it's just nice to be around other people to be more enjoyable I guess, but yeah, I just as well smoke alone(most of the time I do!).



It's ridiculous. Smoking to be 'in with the crowd' or to join in with what everyone else is doing is whack. It's no better than peer pressure, but you're taking it into your own hands. I can say that I've grown up in a house of smokers and will most likely end up smoking, but I won't do it in front of people for sure. I think smoking is a very private thing and should be considered as so, unless you're hanging out with friends (who have no link with your reasons for taking up smoking) or around strangers. Not just under the influence of alcohol or at parties because others are doing it.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

beffa said:


> It's ridiculous. Smoking to be 'in with the crowd' or to join in with what everyone else is doing is whack. It's no better than peer pressure, but you're taking it into your own hands. I can say that I've grown up in a house of smokers and will most likely end up smoking, but I won't do it in front of people for sure. I think smoking is a very private thing and should be considered as so, unless you're hanging out with friends (who have no link with your reasons for taking up smoking) or around strangers. Not just under the influence of alcohol or at parties because others are doing it.


Well I can say from my own experience I will usually end up smoking at a party or with other people, particularly when I'm drinking(now I will admit that, I do like to smoke after a drink, I don't quite understand it myself..), part of it has to do w/ any tension that may arise or whatever but I'm just as likely to smoke alone for the same reason or other, so I'm not sure that would make me a social smoker..? In any case it's definitely NOT peer pressure that gets me to smoke, I do what I want 'cause I want to, no "feeling" the need to just 'cause others are...


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 16, 2013)

Also, women/girls who say categorically "I don't get along with other women/girls".
Internalized misogyny much?


----------



## monsemania (Nov 16, 2013)

beffa said:


> Social smokers, or people who consider themselves as such. That's really ****ing stupid IMO. If any of you do it on here, no offence. I just don't understand it. If you're going to smoke just do it… not just in front of people.



Ditto


----------



## broadwaythecat (Nov 16, 2013)

When I'm in detention and some seventh graders go ahead and try to be little comedians. Only reason this annoys me is because then the detention teacher gets mad and threatens to make us stay even longer. Last time, we had to write an essay.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Nov 16, 2013)

*People who don't change the TP roll... IT'S NOT THAT HARD!
*Hypocrites/hypocrisy

Pretty much


----------



## Jake (Nov 16, 2013)

people who sit there constantly picking/scratching themselves.

like i dont mind you doing it, but it's so annoying when all i can hear is you going 'scratch scratch scratch' or 'pick pick pick' like it's so annoying. And then when out of the corner of my eye i can just see this hand doing slight movements i really just want to chop it off.

so if you're going to do it, do it discreetly, and do it quietly.


----------



## Isabella (Nov 17, 2013)

people who excessively flip their hair especially in class when you're TRYING TO READ SOMETHING ON THE BOARD

guys who sag their pants. do u know what a belt it

people who smoke in the middle of the way, like say you're walking down the street and someone's just standing right in the middle blowing smoke in peoples faces i just hate that so much

and people who feel the need to take a picture/selfie or record everything every second of their life especially when you're hanging out like ok it's fine for a little but then it gets annoying


----------



## flea (Nov 17, 2013)

People who don't use their blinkers. 
People who have their bass turned up so high it shakes the windows of my house from DOWN THE BLOCK. 
People who want to give you their opinion on a subject but refuse to listen to yours. 
People who nag about EVERYTHING AND NOTHING (I hostess and get customers like this all the time). 
People who can't appreciate a good pun.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2013)

Himari said:


> If people have colds and they keep. Breathing. In. Very. Deeply. So it makes that horrible disgusting blocked nose noise and they do it repeatedly. It's soooo annoying! I remember during a Physics test before, my friend and I were sitting next to each other. We had both finished the test and she nudged me and whispered "---- keeps sniffing really loudly" and mimicked her. Yeah sure I guess you can't help it if you've got a cold but things like that are so off putting when you are in silence! Also, blowing your nose actually does help, and doing that silly deep breathing thing doesn't help your cold at all! We actually counted she did that sniffling sound 60 times during the last 5 minutes of the lesson. Dear god. =w=



I've had sniffling problems my whole life, and even after I got surgery for my tonsils and adenoids removed I'm still troubled with it sometimes.  And it's physically impossible for me to blow my nose (I have tried for years on end).  Like for some reason the structure of my face doesn't want to allow it.  I don't know.

More pet peeves of mine:

*When wars happen only from people killing each other over religion
*When I try to be friendly to someone and they will not even talk to me.  Like, what's your problem?
*I've said this before, but when people don't go on green lights.  So dumb (Unless they're red-green colorblind).
*When people overhype about fads and music
*Whenever I tell someone I don't like listening to music at all and they laugh
*Whenever someone asks me to do something more than one time.  I'll get to it!  I don't like multitasking.  My brain is set to only work on one thing at a time so I can focus and do it better than doing multiple things at a time
*When people still argue even when they are wrong.
*When someone contradicts their self like calling someone something and acting like it theirselves
*Whenever some guy stands right on the middle of a path and smokes.  I'm going to use my karate, take the thing out of your hand, throw it on the ground, and tell you to do it somewhere else.


/End of rant


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 17, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> *I've said this before, but when people don't go on green lights.  So dumb (Unless they're red-green colorblind).



I responded to this Pet Peeve before:


Flying Mint Bunny said:


> As an anxiety suffering learner driver I do find it difficult pulling off at a green light at times, especially when the people behind you are revving their engines or pull away much quicker than me and basically rear end me, but when there is no one behind me or the drivers behind me are patient I can pull away easily. Please don't be harsh on people who struggle to pull off at a green light, they are often very nervous and your impatience will NOT help.


It's part of the reason that I now want to be a driving instructor in the future, specialising in Anxiety learners to help the ignore other people's impatience and ignorance when driving and teaching non-Anxiety learners to be more patient and forgiving with other drivers. I'm now close to doing my practical test, yet I still get bullied on the road, often by people who don't have a clear view of the road ahead, my dad has come in the learner car with me and my instructor and he was surprised by the amount of aggression I received from other drivers and I wasn't even driving at a busy time!!

Maybe there's a yellow box junction and their exit is blocked, you're not meant to stop in a yellow box junction so often you DO have to miss a green light to avoid blocking the road later on! This happens often at the traffic light junction near my college, there's a bus stop right next to the opposite set of traffic lights and at 3:15 PM when students are getting on the bus, a queue is often blocking junction for 2 to 3 traffic light cycles, so people have no choice but to wait!!

So thanks for saying that I'm dumb since I don't have the red-green colour blind excuse. Hopefully this is just you speaking after a stressful day along with a stressful drive.

More Pet Peeves:
-Queue cutters, having to wait for lunch at college can be really annoying as people jump in the queue so they can be with their friends! (I hate waiting for my lunch  )
-Cyclists, half of them in the UK don't seem to know that they have rules to follow, heck there is a WHOLE SECTION of the Highway Code dedicated to you guys, follow it so I don't get yelled at when YOU'RE IN THE WRONG!
-Christmas adverts, god they are so repetitive, nauseating with the amount of food shown and shown way too early!


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I responded to this Pet Peeve before:
> 
> It's part of the reason that I now want to be a driving instructor in the future, specialising in Anxiety learners to help the ignore other people's impatience and ignorance when driving and teaching non-Anxiety learners to be more patient and forgiving with other drivers. I'm now close to doing my practical test, yet I still get bullied on the road, often by people who don't have a clear view of the road ahead, my dad has come in the learner car with me and my instructor and he was surprised by the amount of aggression I received from other drivers and I wasn't even driving at a busy time!!
> 
> ...



Yeah, but you live in Europe.  Driving is different in the USA.  Still sticking with my pet peeve


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 17, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Yeah, but you live in Europe.  Driving is different in the USA.  Still sticking with my pet peeve



How is driving different in any part of the world different apart from the fact in the USA you drive on the other side of the road to us who live in the UK? I think Flying Mint Bunny just sent you that message because she wanted you to be able to empathize with people who don't drive as soon as there's a green light and that some people do have legitimate reasons. Yeah sure, it may be annoying if you're in a rush to get somewhere, but just don't blame it as being their fault. 

A pet peeve I have is when you're having a conversation with someone and somebody will cut in and say "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT": this mainly happens when I have a discussion with a group of people in particular. The same girl always sits there, on her phone, not listening to a word anyone has to say, but then she will say "WHAT ARE WE TALKING ABOUT". And normally... I just ignore her. If you REALLY cared about what we were saying, you would listen. But you don't. So I don't want to tell you. Most of the time it's not of any importance anyway.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2013)

Himari said:


> How is driving different in any part of the world different apart from the fact in the USA you drive on the other side of the road to us who live in the UK? I think Flying Mint Bunny just sent you that message because she wanted you to be able to empathize with people who don't drive as soon as there's a green light and that some people do have legitimate reasons. Yeah sure, it may be annoying if you're in a rush to get somewhere, but just don't blame it as being their fault.
> 
> A pet peeve I have is when you're having a conversation with someone and somebody will cut in and say "WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT": this mainly happens when I have a discussion with a group of people in particular. The same girl always sits there, on her phone, not listening to a word anyone has to say, but then she will say "WHAT ARE WE TALKING ABOUT". And normally... I just ignore her. If you REALLY cared about what we were saying, you would listen. But you don't. So I don't want to tell you. Most of the time it's not of any importance anyway.




Ah, okay.  Never mind.  I didn't understand what she was saying at first.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 17, 2013)

When people sing along to songs I like. They just ruin it so much more.


----------



## flea (Nov 17, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> When people sing along to songs I like. They just ruin it so much more.



^^^^ 
THIS


----------



## Coexist (Nov 17, 2013)

- Closed-minded people, people who won't try new things and have an extremely bad excuse for not doing something - like please, it's not going to kill you.
- The "Swag" people. Pls just stop, I can see your boxers or underwear when your pants are sagged, pull them up and stop it. Wearing hats that say "YOLO", "SWAG", or "I <3 HATERS" is probably the weirdest fad I've seen and I can't wrap my head around it. 
- Nosey people - Mind your own business, 'nuff said. 
- ppl who still type lyke dis
- This is more of a personal thing that annoys me, but people who just constantly listen to top 100 songs, like come on, there's so much music out there for you to find out but you're restricting yourself to just one thing. It's like going to an ice cream shop and picking vanilla ice cream all the time when there's like bubblegum, cotton candy, mint, chocolate, and so on.
- When I text someone and they take like an hour to reply or they just flat out ignore me. D:
- Inconsiderate people

I could go on, there's a bunch, but I can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 17, 2013)

Coexist said:


> - Closed-minded people, people who won't try new things and have an extremely bad excuse for not doing something - like please, it's not going to kill you.
> 
> - This is more of a personal thing that annoys me, but people who just constantly listen to top 100 songs, like come on, there's so much music out there for you to find out but you're restricting yourself to just one thing. It's like going to an ice cream shop and picking vanilla ice cream all the time when there's like bubblegum, cotton candy, mint, chocolate, and so on.


Definitely the first one, especially when it comes to food, like how can you say its nasty if you've never tried it? The concept may sound disheartening but you never know...

And I DEFINITELY agree w/ the second one, like if all your music is from the radio and/or is really popular I feel sorry for you, missing out on a lot of stuff out there...


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 18, 2013)

Coexist said:


> - Closed-minded people, people who won't try new things and have an extremely bad excuse for not doing something - like please, it's not going to kill you.



That's exactly what I want to say to those kids who keep making fun of me for watching (and loving) classic films. Take a break from those new films, jeez.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 18, 2013)

When people expect animal healthcare to be free or near free.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2013)

People who are too easily insulted. I'm sorry if you can't take a joke or find me that offensive.. just get out.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 19, 2013)

When someone sits at an already overcrowded table, when there's lots of empty seats at another table.

It's just rude.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 19, 2013)

When you post a question on a facebook page and people start commenting but without answering your question and then they have a conversation on your post that has nothing to do with you and clogging your notifications like crazy.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 19, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> That's exactly what I want to say to those kids who keep making fun of me for watching (and loving) classic films. Take a break from those new films, jeez.


I agree. Just watched Schindler's List recently actually.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

Well considering.. the.. obscure taste I have in films sometimes I just find it fun. But yeah I can agree when it's really a classic and people insult it because of that.

Also probably wrote it before.. But people who ignore what you say and either ignores it or changes subject. um why do you even start talking to me in the first place


----------



## cIementine (Nov 20, 2013)

When someone keeps on texting you and you take ages to reply. It seems like they want to talk to you, but then you reply and it takes twice as long for them to reply to you.

When someone asks you to do one thing and gets mad at you when you don't do another thing they asked you to do. It's hard to do two things at once.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> When someone keeps on texting you and you take ages to reply. It seems like they want to talk to you, but then you reply and it takes twice as long for them to reply to you.
> 
> When someone asks you to do one thing and gets mad at you when you don't do another thing they asked you to do. It's hard to do two things at once.


Both so freaking this.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 20, 2013)

When you're feeling unwell and people keep asking if you want food.
No thanks, I'm freakin' ill.

When your local supermarket starts to sell Christmas food in October.

When people keep bugging you to join Instagram when you clearly don't want to.

Snapbacks. Just.. just get another hat please. 'Nuf said.


----------



## Laurina (Nov 20, 2013)

People that forget to turn off their blinkers after merging on the freeway.


----------



## puppy (Nov 20, 2013)

When people try to make a joke out of everything and just end up looking like total tool


----------



## Trundle (Nov 20, 2013)

Jake. said:


> PEOPLE WHO DO NOT CHANGE THE TOILET ROLL ONCE THE TOILET PAPER RUNS OUT DO NOT GET ME STARTED



YES JAKE
I AGREE WITH YOU ON SOMETHING
SO MUCH


----------



## Byngo (Nov 20, 2013)

Arrogance. 'Nuff said~


----------



## Psydye (Nov 20, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> When someone keeps on texting you and you take ages to reply. It seems like they want to talk to you, but then you reply and it takes twice as long for them to reply to you.
> 
> When someone asks you to do one thing and gets mad at you when you don't do another thing they asked you to do. It's hard to do two things at once.


YES, exactly! Completely agree!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> People that forget to turn off their blinkers after merging on the freeway.



OR DO NOT BLINK AT ALL AND JUST ALMOST RUNS OVER YOU AGH


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2013)

And music fanpeople raging when you don't know each and every other name of the musicians/bands you listen to. Well considering the amount of obscure stuff I listen to, just.. shut it.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Nov 21, 2013)

When I just started at work and all the regulars expect me to know their order and get pissed of at me when I don't. ***** I JUST GOT HERE, I HAVE NEVER SEEN YOU IN MY LIFE.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 21, 2013)

When people get depressed and instead of keeping it to theirselves, getting help, or trying to do something about, they make other people have bad days and drag the people around them down.  It's okay if you're depressed but don't make other people depressed because of it.  That's just immature and pisses me off.


----------



## flea (Nov 21, 2013)

jmeleigh23 said:


> When I just started at work and all the regulars expect me to know their order and get pissed of at me when I don't. ***** I JUST GOT HERE, I HAVE NEVER SEEN YOU IN MY LIFE.



THIS okay this this THIS. I'm not even a server, I just sit people down and they get mad at me because I don't sit them at their favorite table?? Or when I don't even RECOGNIZE THEM? 

Really working in a restaurant in general stinks. There are so many customers that you just can't make happy no matter what you do for them.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 22, 2013)

when people stand in the middle of the hall and talk. move. i have to get to class. get out of my way trash


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 22, 2013)

When these kids in my science class keep shouting "You're late!" after anyone comes in the class after them. (They're always late, every day, and they keep doing this, even if we're two or three minutes early!)


----------



## Laurina (Nov 22, 2013)

Umeko said:


> OR DO NOT BLINK AT ALL AND JUST ALMOST RUNS OVER YOU AGH



YES THIS TOO! When my parents and I went to Atlanta(pretty sure it was Atlanta or it was Charlotte) 95% of the people didn't use blinkers. I almost died 23097230975 times.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 22, 2013)

People who judge someone's taste of music.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 22, 2013)

Farobi said:


> People who judge someone's taste of music.



this so much.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

well unless they behave like a hiphop ***** or techno hipster I agree.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 22, 2013)

when "hipsters" wear their pants half way down their bum.

i swear to god. i hate them all.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

^this. or people who wear underpants under their swimming trunks. so effing gross.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 22, 2013)

when people touch my hair or get really close to me.

personal. effing. space.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

this.. i mean unless you are like my partner or really good friend. stay the heck awaaay.


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> when "hipsters" wear their pants half way down their bum.
> 
> i swear to god. i hate them all.



can we please refrain from using the word "hate"? it's a pet peeve thread, NOT a hate thread, instead use words like 'dislike' as a substitute for hate.
theres a difference between "hate" and a "pet peeve".


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

well sometime the two are the same, and what does it matter, sometimes we do really hate that kind of style etc.


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2013)

youre allowed to hate on it just dont say you hate it in this thread. main reason being someone might actually be a hipster and do that and feel offended when they read that because they're explicitly expressing their hate for it. it lessens the blow by choosing other words instead of hate, and looks like you're hating on the style and not the actual person.

also whenever my dad goes to bed he sleeps with his door open and then he complains about the noise and is like 'CLOSE MY DOOR *****' like if you don't want noise then close your door when you go to bed????? #logic


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 22, 2013)

To clairfy; when they try to act like hipsters or are just.. irritation that-wise. They might be nice people for that matter.

Anyways. People with double-morale. And yes a HATE here because that's practically my dad and all he does and says. so hashtagworspetpeeveever.


----------



## ninfia (Nov 22, 2013)

when my parents or brother fall asleep with the tv on and very loud and then at like 2 am when im either laying down trying to sleep or already asleep and that stupid loud beeping amber alert system test that broadcasts on cable television every once in a while late at night and its like a million times louder than the actual tv's volume so you can hear it throughout the entire house.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 22, 2013)

People who trash talk in MMOs...it's a video game people, don't take it so god d*** seriously.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 23, 2013)

ninfia said:


> when my parents or brother fall asleep with the tv on and very loud and then at like 2 am when im either laying down trying to sleep or already asleep and that stupid loud beeping amber alert system test that broadcasts on cable television every once in a while late at night and its like a million times louder than the actual tv's volume so you can hear it throughout the entire house.


oh my god i kinda feel ur pain except everyone in my house snores really loud and its late at night and im trying to go to bed but everyones snoring so loud im like SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## Touko (Nov 23, 2013)

when people start kicking my foot under the table for no reason.

like stahp, I'm trying to work and you're just annoying me.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 23, 2013)

Reality television.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 24, 2013)

People who associate rainbows w/ being gay.... <.<

...really ****ing annoying!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2013)

^this.

also. people who try and boss you around. and tell you you do things wrong because they doesn't do it like that.. like if someone asks you to wash dishes and they complain the way you do it even if it gets done at the same speed


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 24, 2013)

People who feel the need to comment on my parenting.
I don't give two flying ducks what you did with your kid or what worked with yours. What I do works for me, keep your unwarranted advice to yourself.

People who feel entitled to try and grab my baby in the store. I slapped your hand away for a reason, don't look at me like I just shot a booger at you. I don't know you. I don't know where your hands been. Keep your hag hands off her.

People who chew with their mouth open. Thanks for the preview, sea biscuit.

People who try and eat from your food. Exception is my fianc? and baby girl when she gets old enough to eat.

People who don't knock. I can't even begin to count how many times my mother in law has knocked once and tried to open my front door. Uninvited.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 24, 2013)

Well while I agree they shouldn't comment on the parenting per se; I do find it annoying when people let their kiddos run free or just let them grab every person on the train without telling them not to. Then they get mad if someone says stop and it's like "ah it's my kiddo s/he can do that etc."


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 24, 2013)

My little brother. He always makes stupid offers to other people for stuff they don't even get in return. I'm not even fooled by anything he does, but I'm sure those people he made offers to are pretty pissed off right now.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 24, 2013)

Well she's only 3 months so she can't run around and do what she wants xD but even then, I wasn't raised like that, so my kid won't either.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but when you ask someone to do something and they say they will tomorrow because they're busy, and then the process keeps repeating which makes me think they're just too lazy to do it.  So annoying.


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 24, 2013)

Everything ever.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 25, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Reality television.



Lol, this. I agree. Teens in my science class apparently keep giving a crap about stuff like those Kardashian thingamajigs (I don't know, because I don't even give a damn about them!), or that TMZ stuff (which I'm going to say is my absolute most hated TV show to this day). I'm annoyed with most teens as well as reality TV.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 25, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but when you ask someone to do something and they say they will tomorrow because they're busy, and then the process keeps repeating which makes me think they're just too lazy to do it.  So annoying.



This.

And the "Who cares?" attitude irritates me >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

And when parents ask their babies who clearly don't talk yet nor have their own "will" if they want this shirt or this food. Dude, just give them what is served or bought. Like someone would have done that back when I was young. Psht, those 70s/early 80s parents.


----------



## monochrom3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Kids. Especially the naughty ones. And the people who act 'cute' to those kids. Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

monochrom3 said:


> Kids. Especially the naughty ones. And the people who act 'cute' to those kids. Ugh.


What chu said.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't stand when people stand in line taking forever to order their food. Like, I'm always behind people who take AGES to order their food. Ugh

;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2013)

^or when they take ages to pay because they suddenly they have no money or that cart or the register stuff are broke.. or ergh- most stuff about it.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 25, 2013)

People who act like they know the truth - especially in rather subjective area (_GoodFellas_ vs. _Dances With Wolves_, I prefer _GoodFellas_, a DWW fan would come up and say I'm an idiot for liking the other choice better).


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 25, 2013)

1) When people spell and pronounce my name incorrectly.
No, my name is *not* Savanna, Savana, or Savanah. It's Savannah. There's a different way to pronounce all of them. Savanna is SA-vann-a, Savana is SA-van-a, Savanah is Sa-van-AH. Savannah is SA-vann-AH. Longer N and not just the A sound, but "AH" notably! >___>

2) The "YOLO" attitude.
Just because you only have one life does not mean you are eligible to do crazy acts. When people use it in a humorous way, it does not irritate me. But when people use it seriously, it is irritating as ****. 

3) When people play with styrofoam. 
My siblings do it all the time and they very well know it hurts my ears. If you're going to take out styrofoam from a package, throw it in the trash immediately instead of just throwing it on the floor so that way everyone is saved from the harsh sound.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 25, 2013)

Sabbyy said:


> 1) When people spell and pronounce my name incorrectly.
> No, my name is *not* Savanna, Savana, or Savanah. It's Savannah. There's a different way to pronounce all of them. Savanna is SA-vann-a, Savana is SA-van-a, Savanah is Sa-van-AH. Savannah is SA-vann-AH. Longer N and not just the A sound, but "AH" notably! >___>
> 
> 2) The "YOLO" attitude.
> ...




I agree with 2 and 3 a lot.

It's true you only live once, but it's also true you only die once too.  It's annoying when people take it too far.

And I don't think styrofoam needs another perspective.  It's just annoying in general.


----------



## Farobi (Nov 26, 2013)

STYROFOAM IS OVERRATED.

there I said it.


----------



## Jake (Nov 26, 2013)

THEY DID A ****ING CHIPMUNK SONG


----------



## Annemalcrossing (Nov 26, 2013)

1. People coming to your house UNINVITED. (Especially when they are really obnoxious)

2. Someone barging in on you while in your OWN room OR the bathroom.

3. Waiting in line at a store and the worker behind the counter is talking to the customer in front of you about personal things (vacations, daily life, bull crap in general)

4. Kids annoy me so much. Definitely bratty kids more, but I feel like the only kids I will ever like is mine own when I have kids one day.

Just to say a few...LOL.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Sabbyy said:


> 1) When people spell and pronounce my name incorrectly.
> No, my name is *not* Savanna, Savana, or Savanah. It's Savannah. There's a different way to pronounce all of them. Savanna is SA-vann-a, Savana is SA-van-a, Savanah is Sa-van-AH. Savannah is SA-vann-AH. Longer N and not just the A sound, but "AH" notably! >___>


Ohgod this. I lost count of the number of people pronouncing my name wrong, like adding a letter or removing orwhatever. JUST READ FROM THE PAPER goddamnit.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 28, 2013)

When teens hate on a movie for the stupidest reasons, including:

-it's in black-and-white
-it's not in English
-it's an oldie
-it doesn't have action
-it doesn't have (insert random actor here)


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2013)

People who try tO SHOVE THEIR OPINIONS DOWN OTHER PEOPLE'S THROATS!!!! You don't, like, own us or anything!



SecondSider said:


> When teens hate on a movie for the stupidest reasons, including:
> 
> -it's in black-and-white
> -it's not in English
> ...



I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Nov 28, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> No, what I meant was when people just stand there with their mouth open.
> Like they are breathing out of it or something. I've noticed that a lot of people with braces do it.
> Maybe they are painful or something?



I have braces and they're sore at first, but not too painful.  I've never done that before though. XD
Okay, I have so many pet peeves right now.
When I'm writing and there's a space in between a word.  Example: I'm writing "wrote" but I mess up so it looks like "wr ote." AUGH GETS ON MY NERVES!
When I'm talking and my sisters decide right then to add onto what I just said.
Whenever one of my friends ignores me when I try to get a word in.
When someone just stares at me (really, do you think I can't see you?)
Incorrect grammar (though it has to be bad to really get on my nerves, since I do it sometimes.)
Boyfriends/girlfriends in 3rd grade. (Yes, it happened when I was in third grade.)
People who judge others by the clothes they wear.
When someone talks about/suggests an idea right in front of me to my other friend and I can't go.  I'm just like, thinking..."I'm sorry, apparently you think I'm deaf, go ahead and plan this out right in front of me."  The same goes for when I see someone giving their friend a gift right in front of their other friends.
*Saggy pants augh!*  At my school it's not allowed.  But last year the assistant principal was like, "Okay kids, remember, no saggy pants!"  Then he walked* right by a kid with saggy pants *and didn't say a word, plus he was wearing his _pants saggy too_.
*OH MY GOODNESS IT IS SO ANNOYING.*
I'm totally going to be editing this later on.


----------



## SecondSider (Nov 28, 2013)

FoxWolf64 said:


> People who try tO SHOVE THEIR OPINIONS DOWN OTHER PEOPLE'S THROATS!!!! You don't, like, own us or anything!



I remember a user on IMDb who did that all the time. I remember he blatantly claimed everything he listed down as "worst films" or "bad directors" as facts... Which is why I hate a lot of the users there, but I like their ratings.


----------



## Beary (Nov 28, 2013)

OMG. So many.
1- people who leave their mouths hanging open. OMG, you have noses for a reason! I don't care for your hunky teeth!
2- people who expect me to be perfect. I have ASPERGERS PPL.
3- people who think they should get everything they want. Gahhhhh....
4- iPad ones. They crash immediately, for everything. JUST DIE ALREADY
5-  OMFG CHERI JUST MOVED WITHOUT ME KNOWING NOOOOOO


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 2, 2013)

This group of kids in my science class.


----------



## Frozen (Dec 3, 2013)

When people wont admit that they can be wrong or say sorry. Like when they wont admit that they were wrong or that they did something bad and just jump to defend themselves everytime, instead of just saying "oh yeah, sorry about that". 

I get that some people have trouble with admitting they were wrong. Sometimes I'm like that. But when it's for _even the smallest things_! Ugh...


----------



## Jake (Dec 3, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> This group of kids in my science class.



Not to be rude, but that's not a pet peeve. A pet peeve is an action by another person(s) that you can not control, which in turn causes you to feel annoyed and irritated.

I've mentioned numerous times not to hate on groups of people in this thread, because that's not a pet peeve. 
A better way to word it would be to write something like "the way this group of kids act in my science class" or something similar (though I still don't see how that is a pet peeve, something more along the lines of "annoying people" would be more appropriate).
If you're going to at least dis a group of people, at least try and justify why. Especially with this example, saying "this group of kids in my science class" has no relevance to a pet peeve. It basically seems that you're saying their existence makes you annoyed, which is rude. At least put effort into justifying your reasons by adding something like "they keep disturbing the lesson and it's annoying" OR BETTER STILL, don't directly mention anyone, simply just say "people who disrupt class".

As I've mentioned before, there's a fine line between a pet peeve and hating on someone, and this, yet again, crosses that line.

CHECK URSELF B4 U WRECK URSELF


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

I cannot stand when people criticize my every move. In other words, my brother and sister. They nitpick about everything I do, from eating (You eat too fast!), to brushing my teeth (You're so loud when you brush your teeth!). Can't they busy themselves with something else?...


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 3, 2013)

This kid I know. Why? He keeps getting mad at people who don't agree with him. For example:

-a movie critic said _Rid****_ (a movie I have no real interest in) is a fun time if you're drunk, to which he said "Maybe he's drunk. No one in their right mind hates that movie."
-he keeps trying to call _The Godfather_ a bad film just because he hates crime films, he always said "only stupid people like that movie", and it made me explode right in an instant. This is what I heard from a guy who said the _Dungeons & Dragons_ film is a good movie. There's enough for me to criticize his taste
-anyone who plays _Call of Duty_, according to him, is an idiot.
-he says only he has perfect taste on everything.
-he says only idiots like _Star Wars_, does that make these people idiots:


----------



## Seafang12309 (Dec 3, 2013)

When your friend goes off with her boyfriend and your left alone ;n;

or when someone reminds the teacher about homework

or when you get told off by your mom infront of your bf/gf


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh my god - the people that sit in front of me in my class and stretch, but literally almost hit my goddamn face.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2013)

CATALOGS THAT TURN UPSIDEDOWN HALFWAY THROUGH LIKE I DO NOT CARE IF ITS SEPARATING EACH SECTION ITS SO MUCH EFFORT TO FLIP IT AROUND LIKE PLEASE JUST STOP


----------



## puppy (Dec 4, 2013)

can people please not tell me a perverted joke unless its really ****ing funny

i cannot tell you how many times im sitting there there talking to someone and they interrupt what im saying with a really dumb perverted joke about something i said 
ummm byeeeee


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

People who never talk to me about stuff that is concerning me big time. I mean .. go away.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Dec 4, 2013)

Haha, I've read this whole thread and I agree with almost all of it.

Also (Only adding things that I didn't see before): People who can't close doors quietly.  I'm WORKING here, slamming the door every 5 minutes is very offputting and hurts my ears!!
My industry is very male-driven and most of them are the other side of middle-aged.  Which is fine, I have no problem with that.  What I do mind is that because I'm female and much younger than them, obviously I know nothing and my opinion isn't worth listening to.  Then when I FINALLY get the chance to speak, they're surprised to hear I actually do know what I'm talking about!  Surprise boys, the girl knows her stuff...


----------



## dollydaydream (Dec 4, 2013)

When people steal your jokes, it's like, no, 
just,
no


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2013)

This.. stupid genderstereotyped people. which annoys me to no end.

Yes I have hairy body parts I'm a girl YOOHOOO


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 4, 2013)

when people constantly call themselves useless as an excuse for being horrible then make no effort to change themselves

just
so irritating


----------



## Iced_Holly (Dec 4, 2013)

Constant repetitive sounds. God do I absolutely loathe that...


----------



## Byngo (Dec 4, 2013)

It's been mentioned several times but I have to mention it again; I hate when people eat with their mouth open. My dad does this all the time and it's so gross... I don't need to hear all those squishy, disgusting sounds.


----------



## KoH. (Dec 4, 2013)

People that walk too slow and has no sense of their surroundings.  I deliberately make the biggest foot steps but still nothing?! Constantly feeling like I'm mr bean trying to get past them old people on the stairs.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 4, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> It's been mentioned several times but I have to mention it again; I hate when people eat with their mouth open. My dad does this all the time and it's so gross... I don't need to hear all those squishy, disgusting sounds.



Just wanted to point out that people make sounds when they're eating regardless of whether their mouth is shut or not.

The only way to eat food without making noises at all would be to swallow it whole.  And that would just be weird...


People who are perfectionists.  Not every little thing in life is perfect.  Everything and anything has at least one flaw, and people who think things need to be detailed and perfect just irritates me so much.

For example, there's this teacher at my karate school who constantly tells me to do something I'm not able to do because of the way my hips are, and it's sooo annoying.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Dec 4, 2013)

When people are really ignorant towards different sexualities, races and genders and think it is okay to stereotype.
stop it :"))))


----------



## Mary (Dec 4, 2013)

When someone insists on lying even when they have been found out. Like, give it up already!


----------



## Byngo (Dec 5, 2013)

Riley said:


> Just wanted to point out that people make sounds when they're eating regardless of whether their mouth is shut or not.
> 
> The only way to eat food without making noises at all would be to swallow it whole.  And that would just be weird...



I know this. But when people chew with their mouth open, the sound is exaggerated.


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Dec 5, 2013)

When you're with a couple or a group of people and the couple are pretty much dry humping. That's the kind if thing you do in private!


----------



## Psydye (Dec 5, 2013)

Elitist metal heads who call you a "poser" 'cause you don't know every little exact detail about a band and their music....like "f**k off, I like music and that's good enough!" The elitists can rot in H**l for all I care...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2013)

Psydye said:


> Elitist metal heads who call you a "poser" 'cause you don't know every little exact detail about a band and their music....like "f**k off, I like music and that's good enough!" The elitists can rot in H**l for all I care...



This, and for all music heads in general. Sorry I listen to hundreds of artists how the eff am I supposed keep track of all the names in bands? >>

- - - Post Merge - - -

People who seriously wants you to wish for STUFF for xmas. Well the only thing I really need now is money.. so duh. Also either you don't know what a 3DS xl is or you can't afford it so.. just.. gimme booze or whatevs


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 5, 2013)

When you are discussing a film/video game you like and another person comes in and shouts "MY STUFF IS BETTER!" in front of the crowd. Why? IT HAPPENED TO ME TODAY!


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I know this. But when people chew with their mouth open, the sound is exaggerated.



I agree with this, they at least need to close their mouth.


----------



## Laurina (Dec 5, 2013)

When people don't flush in public restrooms.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 5, 2013)

LaurinaMN said:


> When people don't flush in public restrooms.



This is disgusting.  And when it gets all over the place.  How hard is it to use the toilet and then flush the toilet?  Some people :/


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

Riley said:


> This is disgusting.  And when it gets all over the place.  How hard is it to use the toilet and then flush the toilet?  Some people :/


Amen...SO GRODY!!! >.<


----------



## Coni (Dec 6, 2013)

When someone that I dont know or is not a close friend touches me or my clothes or my hair without see it coming or any sign to prevent it.

Be called boring or that I dont like fun because I dont go to parties to get totally wasted. That is Not my definition of fun, I never understood that.

This whole boom of the "gaming girl" stuff that has been going around recently in the internet and college/university: On side of the ring the men hating the other side of the ring the attention wh****s. Please get over your special snowflake syndrome.

When someone tells me its going to do something "in a minute" or "right now" and you know its at least half an hour -pulling my hair off-


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 6, 2013)

This, I find parties boring too.. unless I know they have great music taste and it's not too big.


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 6, 2013)

When people invite you to 'hang out' with friends when really all the other's are flirting or some ****.

why did you even invite me,
like,
why is this-


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 6, 2013)

Coni said:


> When someone that I dont know or is not a close friend touches me or my clothes or my hair without see it coming or any sign to prevent it.
> 
> Be called boring or that I dont like fun because I dont go to parties to get totally wasted. That is Not my definition of fun, I never understood that.
> 
> ...



I definitely agree with the first one.  I feel like people invade my personal space too much sometimes.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 6, 2013)

When weeaboos/japanophiles who have to cite everything left and right in Japanese when there's already a well-established English name to it....I'd prefer to understand what is I'm reading if it's been localized, I shouldn't have to look it up, jeez! -_-; (the obsessive behavior of weeaboos/japanophiles in general gets on my nerves though).


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 8, 2013)

When you order something online and it doesn't even come until the next 6 months.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 8, 2013)

While I agree about weeaboos.. Sometimes I prefer japanese versions of stuff 

Also when TV shows stupid remakes of good movies rather than the original.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 8, 2013)

When public transportation is late.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> When you order something online and it doesn't even come until the next 6 months.




I agree with this a lot.  One time I ordered something from my favorite television show and it never even came.  :/


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 8, 2013)

Riley said:


> I agree with this a lot.  One time I ordered something from my favorite television show and it never even came.  :/



I ordered a special Criterion edition copy of the film _The Ice Storm_ and it still hasn't come after around 2 months...


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 8, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> I ordered a special Criterion edition copy of the film _The Ice Storm_ and it still hasn't come after around 2 months...



Ugh, it's so annoying when that happens.  :/


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 8, 2013)

When delivery people are so careless... My parents ordered a new computer off Amazon last week, it arrived a few days later but the delivery man left the package outside in the rain... If they were going to leave it WITHOUT a signature they could have at least left it in our unlocked front porch!

Luckily the computer wasn't damaged or stolen...


----------



## Psydye (Dec 9, 2013)

Umeko said:


> While I agree about weeaboos.. Sometimes I prefer japanese versions of stuff
> 
> Also when TV shows stupid remakes of good movies rather than the original.


Nothing wrong with that....I just get kind of annoyed when it's like shoved down my throat and the person has nothing else to talk about other than Japanese things or at the least in the context of anime stuff(..when Japan is so much more than that!).

Also, pet peeve!: When people have double standards, or better yet, people who have "gender rules"(although I think I may have already brought that up, so......meh!)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Indeed. Or .. people who calls everything Japan 'manga' or 'Sailor Moon' when it's way more diverse >_>

Yeah, think I posted that somewhat before. Agrees.


----------



## reyy (Dec 9, 2013)

When people lie.
OMFG, GO DIE IN A HOLE IF YOUR GONNA LIE, AT LEAST MAKE IT BELIEVABLE


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2013)

Defensive fans. Especially K-pop and generic pop in general


----------



## Miss Renee (Dec 9, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> When people lie.
> OMFG, GO DIE IN A HOLE IF YOUR GONNA LIE, AT LEAST MAKE IT BELIEVABLE


This and when people lie about stuff that they don't even have to lie about.
It's like they just lie because they can.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 9, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Defensive fans. Especially K-pop and generic pop in general



This, and defensive haters.


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 9, 2013)

Umeko said:


> Defensive fans. Especially K-pop and generic pop in general



Definitely this, but more generally, overly-defensive music fans in general.  It's so annoying


----------



## Byngo (Dec 9, 2013)

When people push their religions on people, or view them as less of a person because they're not in said religion. 

What else... 

Oh and when people hold their opinions highly, meaning not necessarily that they view their opinion as fact, but theirs is always right. I find myself never able to stay cordial with people who do that. v-v


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 9, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> When people push their religions on people, or view them as less of a person because they're not in said religion.
> 
> What else...
> 
> Oh and when people hold their opinions highly, meaning not necessarily that they view their opinion as fact, but theirs is always right. I find myself never able to stay cordial with people who do that. v-v



I knew a person who held his opinion so highly, even in a very subjective topic. He called _Alien: Resurrection_ better than _The Godfather_, which I know for sure cannot be true.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 9, 2013)

I hope this post will be whisked away into the dpths of the recycling bin.

Was done so due to offensive content.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

Riley said:


> Definitely this, but more generally, overly-defensive music fans in general.  It's so annoying


This. 

Or people who misinterprets stuff on purpose.. Like not in the pervert-fun way but more to make fun of you or something.

Also people who ignore what you say/write in a conversation. SORRY BUT GO DIE OR DONT TALK TO ME.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 10, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> PEOPLE WHO CONSIDER A /B/ A GOOD LETTER GRADE!
> 
> I hate these people sooooooo much. "Hey, guys, look, I got a /B/ on my test!" Yeah, look at my grade: AN /A+/! Please, for the sake of humanity, _study more!_


Is this ironic, or...? :S


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

Omfa said:


> Is this ironic, or...? :S



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I was wondering the same thing.



This. Eh, I consider B be a pretty good grade consider what you have to do to earn it


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 10, 2013)

When a person becomes sore about something they like being hated by the majority of people.


----------



## puppy (Dec 11, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> PEOPLE WHO CONSIDER A /B/ A GOOD LETTER GRADE!
> 
> I hate these people sooooooo much. "Hey, guys, look, I got a /B/ on my test!" Yeah, look at my grade: AN /A+/! Please, for the sake of humanity, _study more!_



um...... if this is some sort of joke then im sorry but if not then???
it sounds like you hate them for being proud of themselves
a B on a test is great actually. i wish i could make B's on my pre-calculus tests


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2013)

^so this freaking this. (i dont do calculus. butt yeah)

Like.. study more, well then you do it for us >>


----------



## radical6 (Dec 11, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> PEOPLE WHO CONSIDER A /B/ A GOOD LETTER GRADE!
> 
> I hate these people sooooooo much. "Hey, guys, look, I got a /B/ on my test!" Yeah, look at my grade: AN /A+/! Please, for the sake of humanity, _study more!_



i hope ur joking bc u sound kinda snooty
i get A's too but i dont hate people if they get a B. maybe they worked really hard for that B, and that A to you was so easy and you didn't really try. i remember a poem about this where a teacher said an A to you could feel like a slap in the face while something like a C- can feel like a medal. (i think it was by taylor mali yo)

also mine is when people in my class (im in all honors) crapping on people in reg classes. like. holy crap. shtu up. omfg. some of them dont even work that hard and i know my friend in reg classes work twice as hard as me. uuuugh. (they cant really diss people considering here theres a level above honors)


----------



## Zeiro (Dec 11, 2013)

tsundere said:


> also mine is when people in my class (im in all honors) crapping on people in reg classes. like. holy crap. shtu up. omfg. some of them dont even work that hard and i know my friend in reg classes work twice as hard as me. uuuugh. (they cant really diss people considering here theres a level above honors)


my friend is in like a bunch of honors/AP classes and brags about it allll the time its so ****ing annoying like WOW YAY OVERACHIEVER CONGRATS I HAVE A LEARNING DISABILITY u lil *****


----------



## Byngo (Dec 11, 2013)

tsundere said:


> also mine is when people in my class (im in all honors) crapping on people in reg classes. like. holy crap. shtu up. omfg. some of them dont even work that hard and i know my friend in reg classes work twice as hard as me. uuuugh. (they cant really diss people considering here theres a level above honors)



I don't care for this kind of attitude from people either. I have dyscalculia (google it if you've never heard of this), and people constantly rub in my face how much better they are at math than me. It makes me feel so ****ty about myself... v-v


----------



## emeraldfox (Dec 11, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> PEOPLE WHO CONSIDER A /B/ A GOOD LETTER GRADE!
> 
> I hate these people sooooooo much. "Hey, guys, look, I got a /B/ on my test!" Yeah, look at my grade: AN /A+/! Please, for the sake of humanity, _study more!_



R u for real? I dont get very good grades on tests and choose to retake them to get a better score. But geez that doesn't mean I don't study or try hard on tests. Like omf im only human.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 11, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> PEOPLE WHO CONSIDER A /B/ A GOOD LETTER GRADE!
> 
> I hate these people sooooooo much. "Hey, guys, look, I got a /B/ on my test!" Yeah, look at my grade: AN /A+/! Please, for the sake of humanity, _study more!_



Umm, some people think that that a B is a good grade, me being one of them.  Not to be rude, but in my opinion, to me that's offensive.  I have tests every week that I hardly have time to study for, and if I make B's, so what?  As long as my grade is up, it's good.
There's nothing wrong with a B.  Not everyone is as smart as maybe the kid next to them, but maybe they're even better.  I personally think that's just an opinion I recommend not sharing online.  There might be seven year olds looking at this, thinking that they're not smart because people share online that a B isn't a good grade.  When I study hard and get a B, sure, I'm a little upset, but I did fine.  What I really want to say is "Sheesh, you shouldn't expect so much of people.  We study as hard as we can, and we won't get A's every time."  Not everyone is perfect, not everyone always gets A's. :c
I'm really sorry if I came off rude, but I just want to get my word in. ;~;
Anyway...
One of my other pet peeves is when people say "You stole my hairstyle/writing/etc!"  AUGH that is SO annoying!  The other day my friend had her hair in a new style and then her friend (also mine) had hers the same way, and the girl that had it first was like "OMG YOU STOLE MY HAIRSTYLE THAT'S MY THING YOU CAN'T DO THAT HOW COULD YOU!" And I'm like, "Seriously?"  PEOPLE HAVE DONE THAT BEFORE...you didn't invent it...
I also get really annoyed with my friend that thinks she's better than me.  When we were really good friends she used to copy everything I did, and she thought I didn't notice.  But she's in a higher level of learning than I am (GT/Horizons), and whenever I get an answer right she defends herself somehow because she doesn't want to admit that I'm right just because she doesn't want people to pay attention to me.  I also notice that whenever I try to talk to her she'll kind of look away and ignore me.  Honestly, I think she's jealous of me, because it's been going on for ages.
And I know that's true.  It's been going on for 3 years now...;~;


----------



## Moonlitnite (Dec 12, 2013)

I hate anything touching my nails or anyone picking or scratching a nail with another one.

I hate when people try to prove their intelligence/ try to act like they are smarter than someone else.

I also dislike when people compare art. It is art, art is suppose to be made with different perspectives.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 13, 2013)

1. When you order a steak rare and it comes out pink in the center

2. When people have long, drawn-out conversations in the middle of a busy corridor

3. "I know how you feel"

4. People who don't like Parks & Rec


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 13, 2013)

When a person says they hate something you like just to get on your nerves. Like, stop, it's stupid and annoying.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 13, 2013)

MadisonCrossing said:


> Umm, some people think that that a B is a good grade, me being one of them.  Not to be rude, but in my opinion, to me that's offensive.  I have tests every week that I hardly have time to study for, and if I make B's, so what?  As long as my grade is up, it's good.
> There's nothing wrong with a B.  Not everyone is as smart as maybe the kid next to them, but maybe they're even better.  I personally think that's just an opinion I recommend not sharing online.  There might be seven year olds looking at this, thinking that they're not smart because people share online that a B isn't a good grade.  When I study hard and get a B, sure, I'm a little upset, but I did fine.  What I really want to say is "Sheesh, you shouldn't expect so much of people.  We study as hard as we can, and we won't get A's every time."  Not everyone is perfect, not everyone always gets A's. :c
> I'm really sorry if I came off rude, but I just want to get my word in. ;~;
> Anyway...
> ...



Oh my gosh, I'm sooooooo sorry... I can't describe how I feel right now...


----------



## Clement (Dec 13, 2013)

How about when you're washing dishes and someone comes and drops a whole new load of dishes for you to wash?


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay, I'm with you on the doors thing, Jake. Sometimes I feel like my folks purposely leave the door open just to piss me off.

*-When someone drags the "-a" sound* out after the last word in their sentence. Makes me shudder every time.
*-When someone thinks they're being so freaking helpful* by standing over you and telling you things you already know.
*-The aforementioned peeve*, with the addition of the fact that the person standing over you knows less about the topic in question than you do.
*-When people treat video games* like boot camp.
*-When authoritative people* tell you not to do or say something and then they go do/say it themselves.
*-When authoritative people *tell you not to do something, you ask why, and their response is "Because I said so."
*-Stupid questions* that are so obvious you have no idea how to answer them. (Also applies to heated arguments, because it leaves the other guy thinking they won.)
*-When people don't tell you what they're doing* and expect you to follow along as if you did know. (Example: Working in groups to make a presentation for a grade.)
*-When you try to talk to someone* and no one cares what you have to say, even if it is worth saying.
*-Therapists, counselors, and psychiatrists.* Do I even have to explain this one? "Okay, Timmy, tell me _everything_ about your life. Tell me how you feel. Don't worry, I won't tell _ANYONE_." *tells everyone they know*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, here's more (sorry, my computer isn't letting me edit posts):

*-When you do something minor like fall over in a chair* and everyone acts like you're a piece of china. "Are you okay?" "Are you alright?" If I can stand up and yell "I'm fine" at you, then I probably am, thanks!
*-When People Type Like This.*
*-WHEN PEOPLE TYPE LIKE THIS.*


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 13, 2013)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> *-The aforementioned peeve*, with the addition of the fact that the person standing over you knows less about the topic in question than you do.



I had that problem with this kid who is so obsessive over video games, as if they were his own life, and I have the same thing, but instead for movies. He knew little about movies, from what I knew, and said _Alien: Resurrection_ (a movie I absolutely hated) was a better movie than _The Godfather_. I asked him why, he said it was because he is the smartest out of everyone in the classroom.


----------



## radical6 (Dec 13, 2013)

*you know what i hate?> when people piss on the toilet seat and dont clean it up. or they piss and take a dump and dont flush so i see their nasty crap and piss all over the toilet i hat e you all*


----------



## Byngo (Dec 13, 2013)

I cannot stand when people are talking to where I can hear them when they're behind me in a movie theatre. I seen the Hobbit tonight, and there were some people "chatting" amongst themselves and it was _sooo_ annoying. Ugh


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 14, 2013)

Here, this is a better one: 

I am okay with the brony world in general, they can be decent people.

But, there is this one kid at my school, who takes his obsession way too literally. "What if, at the center of the Earth, there was a world so much like Equestria?" He has dreams about them, has blankets with them inscribed, his trombone case has pictures of them all over... This kid annoys me so much.

Also, siblings who copy every single thing you do. This is by far the worst I have seen yet. I eat a certain style, they eat that exact same way. "(Insert name here), don't do that!" Other sibling: "Yeah, (insert name here), don't do that!" I feel like saying, "Really, I just said that!"

Edit: Typo. Also, I'm sorry to the colloquial world of people who get /B/'s. I really am. Thank you, MadisonCrossing, for pointing this out.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 14, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> Here, this is a better one:
> 
> I am okay with the brony world in general, they can be decent people.
> 
> But, there is this one kid at my school, who takes his obsession way too literally. "What if, at the center of the Earth, there was a world so much like Equestria?" He has dreams about them, has blankets with them inscribed, his trombone case has pictures of them all over... This kid annoys me so much.


LOL TROMBONE I THINK I KNOW WHO THIS KID IS 

I really hate whenpeoplegotoyourtownuninvited people date people that dump them multiple times I mean, seriously!? Didn't you learn they're not for you on the 5th time? I can seriously predict this one couple's breakup at school. Like can you not. It really annoys me because when they breakup there's an uproar the guy turns into more of a jerk and the girl's always in tears =_=


----------



## DryLok (Dec 14, 2013)

*1: *TOP PET PEEVE *When people look around uncomfortably after cursing or cussing or swearing or whatever you may call it like they just committed a crime they think they will get in huge trouble for...*
_If you have to look around to make sure your haven't offended anyone, or  check to see if a parent or someone heard you, or if you showed any hesitation at all and it seems forced for you to use swear words... just don't. It doesn't make anyone sound cool. If people ask you to stop, please respect that without blowing up at them. I personally don't mind if people swear from time to time. I do it myself casually although I have restraint about it around children and those I know find it beyond unattractive (It's not my job to help corrupt the youth about this particular topic...). I was raised with excessive swearing and I know there are people a truly against it like my friend's mothers or my own grandmother that have specifically asked me not to swear around them, but otherwise allow me to express myself as I see fit. People shouldn't have to train themselves to swear. It is a form of emotional expression (whether or not people find it crude) but like all things, if you are uncomfortable with it and have the option to not use it, why force yourself to? _

*2: When people bring up the same thing over and over without bringing anything new to a conversation...*
_If I cared at first, the empathy and/or sympathy meter has certainly dropped._

*3: Excessive complaining about people that think and feel differently than you do...*
_Just because they prefer one song/movie/actor/whatever over another does not make them wrong or right and it doesn't make you wrong or right either. It's an opinion. People are hardwired to like or dislike things._

*4: When it is someone's turn or shift to clean the restrooms... 
If in the mens side there's urine all over the floor beside or somehow a good distance away from stalls and urinals
or 
If in the ladies side it looks like there has been a small animal sacrifice with monthly all over the seat or, sweet forsaken, somewhere else outside of a stall...*
_I don't believe anyone likes to clean up after someone else, but situations like these are ridiculous and disgusting._



*5: Bringing small children or infants into movie theaters for non-children movies or late night movies.*
_I understand that sometimes a babysitter is just not available or affordable, but having what looked like a toddler scream, cry, throw things, and kick seats throughout the entire Midnight Premiere of The Hobbit is rude and obnoxious to everyone._

... There are plenty more pet peeves but I feel as if I have shoved enough of my opinions down people's throats.


----------



## Celicity (Dec 14, 2013)

MadisonCrossing said:


> Honestly, I think she's jealous of me, because it's been going on for ages.
> And I know that's true.  It's been going on for 3 years now...;~;



I know exactly what you mean. My best friend is exactly like this! I honestly hate jealously. It can really ruin friendships/relationships. I love her to death, but instead of her being jealous of my progress in things... I want her to be proud of me. 

I guess that would be my pet peeve, jealousy. And egotism.


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 14, 2013)

DryLok said:


> *
> 3: Excessive complaining about people that think and feel differently than you do...
> Just because they prefer one song/movie/actor/whatever over another does not make them wrong or right and it doesn't make you wrong or right either. It's an opinion. People are hardwired to like or dislike things.
> 
> ...


*
^ Those two ESPECIALLY. *ugh*

Just because you don't agree with someone about a movie, actor, etc., doesn't mean that you have to go and rant about it. We know already.

For the latter, it isn't always possible for the parents to get a baby sitter. Whether the people might be busy or it's just too expensive to get one. But I do think it's annoying to keep on hearing a baby and/or small child crying during a movie. 

One to add:

People who talk on cell phones and/or text on them during a movie. You can do that AFTER the movie is done. You're distracting others from watching the film. Sadly I know someone who does this and it's rather embarrassing .*


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> Edit: Typo. Also, I'm sorry to the colloquial world of people who get /B/'s. I really am. Thank you, MadisonCrossing, for pointing this out.



I don't know if this is what you intended this message to come off as, but to me the way you worded this makes it look like you look down on people who get B's. Colloquial? 

Here's another pet peeve of mine; People that stare at me from across the room. Hello, I can see you staring at me + that's creepy.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 14, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I don't know if this is what you intended this message to come off as, but to me the way you worded this makes it look like you look down on people who get B's. Colloquial?



No, that was not the intended message. Looking back at that, I see myself drawing circles around a group of people when saying "colloquial." Wow, I really screwed up here.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 14, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> No, that was not the intended message. Looking back at that, I see myself drawing circles around a group of people when saying "colloquial." Wow, I really screwed up here.



That's understandable, everyone makes mistakes. Sorry I misunderstood your message, and I apologize if I came off a little snarky. ;-;


----------



## Paint (Dec 14, 2013)

Omg, when we have PE there's always one idiot with a hand down his pants shouting some slurred english. Hate that.
I also hate it when I let someone borrow a pen/pencil and I get it back all bitten and wet. Noooo thanks..


----------



## Byngo (Dec 18, 2013)

I _cannot_ stand when people are quick to making conclusions, and when people put words into your mouth. Unfortunately, I encounter both these things often irl and over the internet.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 18, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm sooooooo sorry... I can't describe how I feel right now...



Awww, it's okay, everyone makes mistakes!  Sorry if I went a bit far, it was late at night and I was having a bad day so I guess things were getting to me more than usual.
I hope I'm forgiven, I definitely forgive you! ^u^

Another pet peeve I have is when someone answers for me.  Example:
I'm walking with two of my friends.
*Friend 1:* Hey, your shoe size is /insert size here/, right?
*Me: **about to answer*
*Friend 2:* Yeah, her shoe size is /insert size here/.
*Me:* ...
Sometimes I really want to say "No, that's not true," just to prove them wrong, but it's not the truth and they'll find out anyway so I just ignore it...
Oh, and please excuse the topic, I just came up with something random.  It's not like I talk about shoe sizes in real life. ^u^


----------



## DryLok (Dec 18, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> I _cannot_ stand when people are quick to making conclusions, and when people put words into your mouth. Unfortunately, I encounter both these things often irl and over the internet.



This ^ 
and
*When I'm in the middle of talking and someone slaps my leg to cut me off so they can speak. "Hey! -hit- HEY GUESS WHAT -hit- ... "*
_Doooon't hit me to get me to stop talking or tell me things._


----------



## puppy (Dec 18, 2013)

when you express a liking for something and someone comes in like WOW THAT THING THAT YOU LIKE TOTALLY SUCKS


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 18, 2013)

puppy said:


> when you express a liking for something and someone comes in like WOW THAT THING THAT YOU LIKE TOTALLY SUCKS


*ugh* I hate that one too. I know you don't like it, but you don't need to be all loud about it -_-.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 18, 2013)

puppy said:


> when you express a liking for something and someone comes in like WOW THAT THING THAT YOU LIKE TOTALLY SUCKS



OMG, this. I knew a person who was always like this. Always saying everything he knows is superior to what anyone else likes. I don't believe for a second that "Rid****" is a better film than _Taxi Driver_.

* - okay, I forgot that part would be cut off.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 18, 2013)

I hate it when people blame you for something they themselves do wrong. 
I hate it even more when I apologize afterwards while I did nothing wrong. Its like a brainfreeze moment or something. 

I recently had it when I came home with the train. Some woman was lighting a smoke and walking at the same time and was swirling over the pavement. I bumped into her and she snapped "we say sorry when we do that!" towards me. I said "Huh? I`m sorry." But it was her fault. So why the hell do I say it. Ugh. I raged in my head for hours after that happened. Which is a whole different problem probably. Ah well.


----------



## Redacted (Dec 18, 2013)

The bible thumpers who are extremely judgemental. The racist and homophobic comments I've heard from them disgust me. (Not saying all religious people are bad; just the ones who force their opinions on others)

People who flake on me and don't even bother to apologize... Basically saying their time is more important that yours(I'm looking at you high school girls!)


----------



## Murray (Dec 19, 2013)

MadisonCrossing said:


> Awww, it's okay, everyone makes mistakes!  Sorry if I went a bit far, it was late at night and I was having a bad day so I guess things were getting to me more than usual.
> I hope I'm forgiven, I definitely forgive you! ^u^
> 
> Another pet peeve I have is when someone answers for me.  Example:
> ...



when people post in this really small font, like seriously, it's easier to post in normal sized font : (


----------



## RobRob (Dec 19, 2013)

A pet peeve of mine is when I'm browsing the comment section of a YouTube video with millions of views, and I come across a comment that starts off with "_Am I the only one who.._"

No, among the millions of people who watched this video, you are most definitely not the only person who saw that guy's shirt, caught that funny prop in the background, or recognized where that piece of music comes from.

*Edit:* Another one would be people who use the abbreviated version of a word, and then type the full word down after in parenthesis. Like, what's the point of making the word shorter if you're going to go out of your way and expand on the abbreviation anyway? Silly people.


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 19, 2013)

Blu Rose said:


> PEOPLE WHO CONSIDER A /B/ A GOOD LETTER GRADE!
> 
> I hate these people sooooooo much. "Hey, guys, look, I got a /B/ on my test!" Yeah, look at my grade: AN /A+/! Please, for the sake of humanity, _study more!_



Okay welllll even though this was posted a while ago I did feel compelled to reply to this post anyway.

Seriously? You've offended literally the majority of people living in this world. I have friends who would literally be so happy if they got a B, and that's because they aren't the most academic of people but they are good in other areas instead. And I know those friends do work hard and it's really difficult for them. Heck, I can empathize too because I achieve Cs in all of my sciences yet my school expects us to get Bs. I used to be on a C in maths too but I moved up to a B and I am so happy. a B grade is considered really good in actual fact. Who cares if you didn't get an A or an A*, if you tried your hardest NO ONE can ask anything more of you. You can study as MUCH as you like but it may not ever change a thing, because some people just don't have enough time and it's tiring! I've just finished 2 weeks worth of exams and I'm so tired and stressed out. No doubt I probably got Bs on some exams I revised for too, but I'd still be happy with that... >:V

One of my pet peeves is ignorance in general. :c


----------



## Redacted (Dec 19, 2013)

People who talk trash about people behind there backs. If you have something to say, say it to my face!


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay, as already pointed out by MadisonCrossing, I'm really sorry, Himari. I already admitted that I made a huge mistake, and I will take a vote: If four or more people say I should edit it out, then I will.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 19, 2013)

This kid I know. He keeps saying he always knows everything better. I explain what problems I have with a specific movie/video game, he says that I was talking about something else, or dismisses my criticism. I have a problem with how he always likes to provoke people by criticizing all the time, even at the worst, because he simply thinks it's funny.


----------



## DryLok (Dec 19, 2013)

One of my many peeves was triggered today while I was out and about Holiday shopping...

*Bringing up a dead argument.*

_Once it's done, let it go. Bringing up something no one has talked about for a while, or something that has been agreed upon to be finished, just makes me and whoever else upset and/or angry and more likely to get aggressive about it. (For example: Like that vase I accidentally bumped into and knocked over at 4 years old... They said they weren't mad and forgave me but they bring it up whenever they need something to get mad about...)_


----------



## Box9Missingo (Dec 20, 2013)

Giantmushroom said:


> The bible thumpers who are extremely judgemental. The racist and homophobic comments I've heard from them disgust me. (Not saying all religious people are bad; just the ones who force their opinions on others)



^ That. Hands down. Had to deal with a woman who tried to force her views on me and tried to save me. Which I didn't need, since I already had a religion (Presbyterian). She said I'd burn in hell for reading the tarot. It got to the point where I had to threaten to call the cops on her, so she'd leave.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 20, 2013)

Giantmushroom said:


> People who flake on me and don't even bother to apologize... Basically saying their time is more important that yours(I'm looking at you high school girls!)



This.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 20, 2013)

DryLok said:


> One of my many peeves was triggered today while I was out and about Holiday shopping...
> 
> *Bringing up a dead argument.*
> 
> _Once it's done, let it go. Bringing up something no one has talked about for a while, or something that has been agreed upon to be finished, just makes me and whoever else upset and/or angry and more likely to get aggressive about it. (For example: Like that vase I accidentally bumped into and knocked over at 4 years old... They said they weren't mad and forgave me but they bring it up whenever they need something to get mad about...)_



Same here!  Sometimes one of my friends will do this.  If I (or my sisters) get in a little friend-argument with her and she's annoyed, she'll bring something up like "Hey, remember that time when I beat you at-?" to try to get on our nerves and switch the whole thing around.  It really does annoy me, but I don't show it and just respond kindly or ignore it.


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 20, 2013)

DryLok said:


> One of my many peeves was triggered today while I was out and about Holiday shopping...
> 
> *Bringing up a dead argument.*
> 
> _Once it's done, let it go. Bringing up something no one has talked about for a while, or something that has been agreed upon to be finished, just makes me and whoever else upset and/or angry and more likely to get aggressive about it. (For example: Like that vase I accidentally bumped into and knocked over at 4 years old... They said they weren't mad and forgave me but they bring it up whenever they need something to get mad about...)_



One of my friends does this all the time. He keeps questioning my dislike for _Alien: Resurrection_ (a film I found to be so excruciatingly boring and unnecessary to the _Alien_ franchise).


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 21, 2013)

*Hypocrisy when it applies to respect of other people's cultures or beliefs.* I can name one particular person who does this a ton. He has told me plenty of times to have respect and manners for different people, but... man, can he talk the most discriminating trash.

For instance, he drove me home from school one day and I, despite my promise to myself that I don't talk about anything in my life around him unless he asks first, tell him that I feel accomplished because for the first time ever, I got someone out in Dodgeball (Bombardment for some) during PE. 
He says to me in a monotone, unimpressed voice, "Really? You couldn't even hit the slow, fat girls?" still knowing that the only person in the grade who any monster out there could ever classify as "fat" is not only a fast runner and the strongest person I know, but is one of my closer friends.
For another instance, he says that he respects all religions, and being Atheist, constantly questions and makes fun of my faith in Christ whenever the topic of religion is brought up.
Oh, and not to mention that when he's around his older siblings, he talks with them about his experiences in his past, all of which are meant to be funny, and he mentions "Jewish people" and "Mexicans" and "Asians" as groups, sometimes mocking them.

I wish I could give him a piece of my mind, but because he's a person who has authority over me, I have no choice but to silently accept it.


----------



## cIementine (Dec 21, 2013)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> *Hypocrisy when it applies to respect of other people's cultures or beliefs.* I can name one particular person who does this a ton. He has told me plenty of times to have respect and manners for different people, but... man, can he talk the most discriminating trash.
> 
> For instance, he drove me home from school one day and I, despite my promise to myself that I don't talk about anything in my life around him unless he asks first, tell him that I feel accomplished because for the first time ever, I got someone out in Dodgeball (Bombardment for some) during PE.
> He says to me in a monotone, unimpressed voice, "Really? You couldn't even hit the slow, fat girls?" still knowing that the only person in the grade who any monster out there could ever classify as "fat" is not only a fast runner and the strongest person I know, but is one of my closer friends.
> ...



That's so horrible Dx 
Not to offend you or this evil person, but that's just horrible. You should give him a piece of your mind, unless you really, really can't. But he's not going to shut his mouth if no one tells him that his words are offensive and mean.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 21, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> That's so horrible Dx
> Not to offend you or this evil person, but that's just horrible. You should give him a piece of your mind, unless you really, really can't. But he's not going to shut his mouth if no one tells him that his words are offensive and mean.



By "a person of authority" I mean *he's my dad*. And he's got a short fuse. I really and truly can't do jack about it besides talk to my mum.

Though besides all these things, he's not THAT bad to deal with. As long as you stay on his good side, he's alright. He is the one that plans all the vacations my family ever goes on, and on rare occasions he'll keep calm. He has some logical views. And hey, my older brother has severe autism, so considering the fact that some men wouldn't put up with that and run away, I'm lucky to even have a dad.


----------



## glumAbettor (Dec 21, 2013)

*Straight men who think they can "turn me straight/bi."* Like, I don't mind being friendly towards a dude. But if I realize that he's flirting with me and I say "Hey, I'm a lesbian and this is making me uncomfortable," his cue should be to either leave me alone or to stop flirting. Me telling a guy my orientation is not an invitation to change my mind. I know what I like, and I'd appreciate having that boundary respected. 

Also,* I really dislike it when people ask "so who wears the pants in the relationship?"* That is just so crude, and the idea of having gender roles in relationships is so out-dated that it surprises me that people think to ask me that in the first place. 

LGBTQ issues aside though, it REALLY annoys me *when people call Link Zelda, even (actually, especially) when they're calling him by the wrong name on purpose to be funny.* Like, really? There's a million puns that you could use to tickle your fan-humor fancy, and you stick to the old "lol I'm gonna make fun of people that think Link's name is Zelda, because I'm such a true fan and I know that's wrong" card? Laaaaaame. 

And I do a lot of Homestuck RPing, *so RPers who don't seem to fully understand their characters and give them one-dimensional traits* (making Karkat curse a lot without much context/need, making Gamzee a harmless stoner, making Eridan hit on everyone) really annoy me. 

ALSO, *people who don't put spaces after periods/punctuation marks* really grind my gears. (It's why I stay off facebook for the most part. I don't think anyone in my family other than my sister knows how to type properly.)


----------



## oshawott (Dec 21, 2013)

1.  There are these two girls at my school and I swear everyone is obsessed with them.  I think it's mostly because they're Asian and they're from Australia and that's ridiculous.  I have nothing against them, really.  I just don't like how everyone seems to think they're so cool and all that because they're not from here.

2.  When people talk about "Gangnam Style" and they say "Gangnam" with the same "a" sound in "apple".

3.  When people bag on me because I don't have an iPhone.

4.  My "friend's" behavior.  He overreacts to everything.  He also complains a lot in algebra and if he doesn't get it, he'll keep complaining and if you try to help him, he responds in such an ungrateful way if he still doesn't get it.  He also likes to brag.  He keeps talking about how he EV-trained all his Pokemon (I don't think it's that big of an accomplishment in X/Y) and his stupid Froakie with protean.  He also keeps telling me I should get one when I got one, he said, "YOU SHOULD TRAIN IT THEN" and like no, don't tell me what to do.  I want to battle with the Pokemon I want, and Greninja is not one of them.

5.  People that say, "You should..." to me like, "You should curl your hair tomorrow!"  No.  Don't tell me what to do.

6.  "Do you read anime?"

7.  People that expect me to watch and like anime because I'm Asian.

8.  When people are talking to me and only say "Asian".  Like they're talking to me, and they'll call me "Asian" instead of by my name.  That or say that I'm "their Asian" when in reality, I am not your Asian and will never be because _I_ don't belong to _you_.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 21, 2013)

"Do you watch manga?"

"Do you read anime?"


...*flips everything*


----------



## DryLok (Dec 22, 2013)

*When people pitch a fit over subbed and dubbed ANYTHING...*

_I *don't care* if you like the original language with subtitles or not, *do not* get onto me about like the English version of something. I do not need a reason to like one version over the other._


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Giantmushroom said:


> People who talk trash about people behind there backs. If you have something to say, say it to my face!



^This so much.

Also, it's actually their not there. please don't hurt me for this


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 22, 2013)

DryLok said:


> *When people pitch a fit over subbed and dubbed ANYTHING...*
> 
> _I *don't care* if you like the original language with subtitles or not, *do not* get onto me about like the English version of something. I do not need a reason to like one version over the other._



This. It really peeves me when I have to like another dub better than another version...

What else peeves me is when a person tries to make a movie you hate seem like a good film in front of your face (like, ALL the time), and a movie you absolutely love seem like a bad movie in front of your face (again, like, ALL the time). I have this problem with this kid I know, always making it about that _Alien: Resurrection_ is a better movie than _The Godfather_. I've studied more about movies than he has, so I just highly doubt this would even be true.

I also don't like it when a person (this time, it's the same person above) says their interest is superior to mine. He loves playing video games, and I love watching movies. Now, I don't hate playing video games (I'm actually quite an avid gamer myself), but if someone else has more interest in another subject, can't you just leave that be?

One more thing that does get on my nerves is when a person calls you an idiot for liking or hating this a particular subject. He loves the Rid - (can't put this word here because it'll be censored) films, I did not even care at all for them. He called me an idiot just for saying _The Godfather_ (a movie he hasn't seen, but hates just for the sake of doing so) is a better film.

Lastly, it's when someone hates on a subject or likes another one just for the sake of being contrary to the other people. It's the same problem I have with this kid. Just... Stop hating on _The Godfather_ without even watching it. He knows people love it, as it is called one of the greatest movies of all time, but... He hates anything that has that label already. If something is called one of the greatest _____ of all time, he just automatically hates it. If something is called one of the worst _____ of all time, he automatically loves it.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 22, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Lastly, it's when someone hates on a subject or likes another one just for the sake of being contrary to the other people. It's the same problem I have with this kid. Just... Stop hating on _The Godfather_ without even watching it. He knows people love it, as it is called one of the greatest movies of all time, but... He hates anything that has that label already. If something is called one of the greatest _____ of all time, he just automatically hates it. If something is called one of the worst _____ of all time, he automatically loves it.



I absolutely loathe when people do this. Such hipster bull****.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 22, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> This. It really peeves me when I have to like another dub better than another version...
> 
> What else peeves me is when a person tries to make a movie you hate seem like a good film in front of your face (like, ALL the time), and a movie you absolutely love seem like a bad movie in front of your face (again, like, ALL the time). I have this problem with this kid I know, always making it about that _Alien: Resurrection_ is a better movie than _The Godfather_. I've studied more about movies than he has, so I just highly doubt this would even be true.
> 
> ...


Ugh, I've been holding this one in for a while, but no offence one of my pet peeves is when someone constantly drags conversations back to something they always seem to talk about, e.g. the above user almost always talking about films (or how someone criticizes their choices in films, but you always criticize them back?) or one of my bf's friends always goes on and on about Breaking Bad, it just grinds on me... Again, above user I really mean no offence to you...

Another one for me is pushing Anxiety sufferers into doing something they are really uncomfortable about or triggers them to have an Anxiety Attack, e.g. one of my closest friends has very bad Social Anxiety and people keep forcing her to talk to strangers or large groups of people, even when she and I have tried to stop them from doing this, I am also an Anxiety sufferer (Generalised Anxiety Disorder and Panic Disorder) and I have a fair few triggers (Shouting of the angry/argumentative type, people handling me roughly, vomiting, etc.) And a few people actually find it funny when I have a Panic or Anxiety Attack and I'm also very bad with social situations so I know how my SA friend feels...


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 22, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Ugh, I've been holding this one in for a while, but no offence one of my pet peeves is when someone constantly drags conversations back to something they always seem to talk about, e.g. the above user almost always talking about films (or how someone criticizes their choices in films, but you always criticize them back?) or one of my bf's friends always goes on and on about Breaking Bad, it just grinds on me... Again, above user I really mean no offence to you...



Nah. None taken. It's just that I keep experiencing this happening every day in my life and I'm just tired of it. EXTREMELY tired of it.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Dec 22, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Nah. None taken. It's just that I keep experiencing this happening every day in my life and I'm just tired of it. EXTREMELY tired of it.



I can understand, though with me it's people telling me that I don't have Anxiety and that I'm overreacting and then they go around saying that so and so thing gave them a Panic Attack... :/


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 22, 2013)

I seem to be really, really turned off around ecstatic people who try to make me do stuff. I have a teacher like that, and I know several friends like that. 

For instance, I'm considered by people who know me to be a good singer. When they first heard me sing, two girls I knew tried to sign me into a little contract they wrote on a sticky note that I would have to do the Talent Show. They said that they would pick me up and carry me to the Talent Show to do it. Fortunately, the Talent Show was cancelled that year... 

Also, people are constantly telling me to do stuff to my hair and nails. *You leave my freaking hair and my freaking nails alone. I like them clean and plain, and that's how they're going to stay.* Ahem.

Finally (and this is the thing I hate the most), *when you're sad or crying or something and you don't want to tell people why, and then they start interrogating you.* I had a 6th grade teacher who locked me into the classroom and threatened to get me in trouble if I didn't tell her why I was crying. I kept telling her over and over that nothing was wrong, that it didn't involve her, that it shouldn't matter to her. Eventually I forgot the original reason why I was so upset and my new reason was that she was interrogating me and wouldn't leave me alone. *This, kids, is the downside of being in a private school. *

I'm thinking the last one is just me, but hey, if other people have this problem, that's cool. (no rhyme intended in school/cool, heh)


----------



## glumAbettor (Dec 22, 2013)

DryLok said:


> *When people pitch a fit over subbed and dubbed ANYTHING...*
> 
> _I *don't care* if you like the original language with subtitles or not, *do not* get onto me about like the English version of something. I do not need a reason to like one version over the other._



AGREED SO HARD. People get mad at me when I prefer to Sailor Moon characters by their English dub names. I grew up with the English dub, so Usagi will always be Serena to me, Mamoru will always be Darien to me, and so forth. It doesn't make me any less of a fan for preferring the nostalgia of hearing their English voices. I do get really upset that there are some things that the English version edited out in order to make the series more "kid friendly," though. 

And even nostalgia purposes aside, I enjoy watching dubbed anime more because I have such a low attention span. I like to multitask, so if I have to stay completely focused on watching something, I'll probably enjoy it a little less just because it feels more like a chore. 

But that doesn't mean that I think dubbed anime is superior to subbed anime! There are pros and cons to both, and a fan of one is not better or worse than a fan of the other.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 22, 2013)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> Also, people are constantly telling me to do stuff to my hair and nails. *You leave my freaking hair and my freaking nails alone. I like them clean and plain, and that's how they're going to stay.* Ahem.



This. Kills. Me.
People are telling me to comb my hair instead of brush (I never knew there was really a difference!), and this highly annoys me. "It's my hair. If you don't like it, then screw you. If you don't accept it, then I don't accept you, either. Lastly, I'm a boy. Just want to clarify.


----------



## RobRob (Dec 23, 2013)

People who misuse the word "_literally_".


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 23, 2013)

1) People who chew loudly and with their mouth open. I don't need to see what's inside.
2) Teenager guys who act all BA and tough by spiking their hair, trying to be gangster by blasting rap music out their window, and customizing their Toyota/Honda/Suburu with that loud motor.
3) Teenage girls giggling at everything.
4) Bad breath.


----------



## AnimeK (Dec 23, 2013)

The biggest thing that annoys me is when I'm interrupted. I like telling stories about experiences I've had, and when someone just interrupts with something completely unrelated, I'll start being rude. I've yelled at friends, family, and random people for it.
I'm shy, and I have a quiet voice, so I tend to not be listened to a lot. I've yelled at people, and they won't even recognize my existence. I don't mean to be attention needy, but what's the point of existing if no one bothers to notice? I remember when I was little, I fell and had a large cut on my face. I ran inside and found 2 teachers. I was sobbing, trying to block the cut with my hand, and the teachers looked at me, and then talked about my different color eyes. Sorry for the random story, but it's a little tale that fits with the topic of not being listened to. Other than those, I get annoyed easily when people hit, kick, or tap things to make a drum beat during class, or just talk loudly when they're not supposed to.


----------



## volantean (Dec 23, 2013)

People who say 'Awkwaard' in every situation imaginable.


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 23, 2013)

People who can make any situation seem good, or people that are always happy. This one person I knew fell down the stairs. When she got to the bottom, she yelled up, "Wow, I can't believe how fast I got down the stairs!"

She was always a happy person, and she'd get involved in tickle-fights with everybody that existed. A happy-go-lucky person.

Sure, she was annoying, but I have never missed a person so much.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my friends has really gotten on my nerves lately...
She's constantly trying to show us that her guinea pig is better/cuter than ours.  Whenever we try to talk about our guinea pigs, she interrupts with a story about hers.  She's had...I think 3 (or more) other guinea pigs and two of them died because she hurt them.  Two of them got sick because she had a cold and coughed on them, (or maybe they were born with a disease, so I guess that's not entirely her fault).  The other one she dropped and she broke his leg; later she had to give him away because she couldn't care for him (he's still alive, though).  One of them was named Gummy Bear, and whenever we start talking to her about the food she says "Don't talk about my Gummy Bear, I was really bonded with him!" when she only had him for a day before he died.  You can't rush bonding, and although she might have loved him very much, that doesn't mean they were bonded.  We told her not to take him out on the first day because guinea pigs are easily stressed, but she did it anyway and he died either of stress or disease the next day.  Also, she dropped one of our own guinea pigs because she was standing up while holding him, even though we constantly told her to sit down.  If our guinea pig hadn't been so fat, he would've been killed.  Apparently fat absorbs shock, so we think that's what saved our guinea pig's life.  We never let her hold any of our piggies since then.  I really think she isn't responsible for one; plus she has a dog and she told us he barked at her current guinea pig the first day she got him, and if you know anything about guinea pigs it's that their first day is very stressful and they can die of stress.
Ugh, I'm really sorry about the ranting, but it's hard to find a time to get it all out...>.<


----------



## Byngo (Dec 24, 2013)

I hate, hate, hate when people over the internet always get the gender of someone wrong. Okay, I understand if you've never met the person—I'm guilty of that myself. But it gets on my nerves when someone is told that so and so user is a guy or girl but they keep referring to said user as the opposite gender when they most certainly know what gender they are. Ugh


----------



## salarian (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't stand heavy breathers, especially open-mouth breathers with bad breath.
I also dislike people who do not understand the concept of personal space. You know, the people who try to talk to you with their face 5 inches away from yours. ((And when you try to step back to gain a little space, they step towards you again...))


----------



## saehanfox (Dec 26, 2013)

I hate those leftist, anti-Western 50 cent-ers, anti-Semitics, and trolls on YT who leave behind all these hate comments on countries in Europe and North America. I can take people criticizing a country but spreading propaganda through lies for a country who's government is 10 times worse than those of the West is overboard. The comment section on YT is practically lawless.


----------



## Allyse (Dec 26, 2013)

I hate it when people pick at their nails or click their tongue out of boredom. Or when they don't trust you on a simple task/errand. I can't think of any others at the top of my head right now being tired.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 26, 2013)

saehanfox said:


> The comment section on YT is practically lawless.



I couldn't agree with you more there...I'm not sure, but are comments even allowed to be "blocked" anymore if they get too many negative votes?  I at least wish that if someone wanted to type a bad word that YouTube would just change it into *. (Can't remember what those are called, astrids or something?)  Anyway, yeah, I think there should be a bit more of protection around the Comments section on YouTube.  You never know, perfectly innocent seven year olds could be reading those kinds of things...;~;


----------



## Lauren (Dec 26, 2013)

The sound of people eating toast makes me sick.


----------



## effluo (Dec 26, 2013)

People that chew with their mouths open. It makes me cringe. The sound of people chewing makes me angry and naseous. I can even stand the sound of me eating so I tend to turn the tv on high to block out the sound... -___-


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 27, 2013)

saehanfox said:


> I hate those leftist, anti-Western 50 cent-ers, anti-Semitics, and trolls on YT who leave behind all these hate comments on countries in Europe and North America. I can take people criticizing a country but spreading propaganda through lies for a country who's government is 10 times worse than those of the West is overboard. The comment section on YT is practically lawless.



Yeah, I'm with you here. YouTube has ridiculous policies and even more so with the community. You've got the trolls, the Brony-VS-TF2 thing, the music haters, the 10-year-olds, the PewDiePie/Smosh mobsters, the flame-war starters, the grammar nazis, the grammar drop-outs, the spammers, the hipsters, the religious people that insult other people's religions despite the fact that they're supposed to respect other religions, and the list goes on.

...Oh, and don't even get me started on ROBLOX...


----------



## sej (Dec 27, 2013)

When I am talking even before I get to finish people say stuff like THAT NEVER HAPPENED So they just jump to conclusions I hate that so much!


----------



## Soot Sprite (Dec 28, 2013)

unnecessary noise, like whistling and tapping.__. just no. or when people judge based on what you look like.__> I get that one a lot T^T


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 28, 2013)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> Yeah, I'm with you here. YouTube has ridiculous policies and even more so with the community. You've got the trolls, the Brony-VS-TF2 thing, the music haters, the 10-year-olds, the PewDiePie/Smosh mobsters, the flame-war starters, the grammar nazis, the grammar drop-outs, the spammers, the hipsters, the religious people that insult other people's religions despite the fact that they're supposed to respect other religions, and the list goes on.



I couldn't even agree more. I just really hate how these people on YouTube comment like that. This is why I hardly ever comment on YouTube videos anymore. If I post a comment criticizing an Oscar win, then I would get an angry comment from this one particular a**hole who would just call his own taste the "best in the world." If he had the best taste in everything in the world, then I was raised by a family of flying monkeys who in turn were raised by unicorns.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 29, 2013)

- Peeing with the door open.
- Smacking food.
- Clinginess.
- Saying something is your favorite, and then misspelling your favorite thing (i.e. "My favorite Pokemon is Venasaur").
- Walking in and out of the room I'm working in constantly.
- Moving my things without me knowing.
- Pee on the floor.
- Debbie Downer.
- People who only talk about themselves, their lives, how great they are, how miserable they are, etc.
- Using race, gender, age, geography, or sexuality as an excuse for doing or saying stupid things.
- And more...


----------



## SecondSider (Dec 29, 2013)

When the youth think that they're the best just because they're new. Sorry, but this really annoys the heck out of me, when you say that everything new rocks and everything old sucks.


----------



## Big Forum User (Dec 29, 2013)

People clicking with their mouth
People tapping their pencil during a short timed large amount of questions test
beatboxing
people who leave dirty fingerprints on mirrors
people who really don't know nice ways to tell people to stop doing something
people who think something is wrong all the time but nothing is
people who say something they aren't sure about without saying that they aren't sure
people who don't wash their hands after going to the bathroom
people who ask you to do something and then you spend like an hour on it and they say you barely did anything
people who ask you a question and then say you're wrong
people who whistle, hum, or sing when it is obvious you are TRYING to concentrate
people who tease others
I know that's kind of a lot, but let's just break it down to make it shorter: People who are dirty or people who are mean.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 30, 2013)

There's a kid in my Science class that I sit next to that is always beating on the table...e-e It gets really annoying, and the teacher has told him to stop soo much D: He still does it anyway though. 
I've kinda done beats on the table, maybe a few times, but hardly, and never really at school, at least not noticeable.  Sometimes it would help me think but most of the time it just distracts me.


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Dec 31, 2013)

hmmmmm.......
It annoys me when my sister acts all cool with her friends, but isn't.
and when no one listens to me.
and the smell of cat drool (EEEEEEWWWWWWW)
and the #1 thing is when people do stuff like this: I like animal's. THERE IS NOT SUPOSED TO BE AN APOSTROPHY THERE!!!!!!!!! URRRRGGGGGGGG!!!!!


----------



## Hot (Dec 31, 2013)

In Health Ed., there are these Freshman that click their pens and reflect lights off of their phones to annoy the teacher. There're also some underclassmen in my language class that get straight A's and act like royalty, but always asks others on how to respond to "How are you?", or to copy when a substitute gives us work. Also, just rude and loud people in general. .


----------



## Blu Rose (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I, personally, can take blame for some of the tapping noise.
I even try to stop.

Anyways...
Has anyone here been on Smogon University? A Pok?mon strategy website?

Anyways, they treat new members worse than they would dirt there... Yeah.
Edit: It gets really annoying.
I had tried to introduce a seemingly successful set of my own, when they just pretty much said, "No, that doesn't work."

Grrrrrr...


----------



## bun (Dec 31, 2013)

A lil pet peeve of mine is when the cake's icing gets smushed on the sides of the cake box and you have gross looking box and sad squished cake when you get home.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 31, 2013)

New Years. I'm always alone and miserable and never get invited to do anything fun.


----------



## Beary (Dec 31, 2013)

When my FRIEND DOESNT SHOW UP WHEN HE SAYS HE WILL. HBHHUBGFYFYGUFTDYDRSTFFYFUGHKHIHIHU.


----------



## fl0ra (Dec 31, 2013)

when anyone tries to touch me with wet hands. 
my boyfriend sometimes purposely leaves his hands partially wet after washing them and tries to hold my hand after.


----------



## Beary (Dec 31, 2013)

Ahem. He showed up c:

When people dislike me. It just makes me feel horrible about myself x.x
When people talk about bridges, skydiving, etc. IM SCARED OF HIGHTS STAHP
When people lie to me. JUST REALLY
When I get bug bites. I have 6 right now ;u;
When people point out things and say "DUH"
When people criticize my friends because of their race
When people throw around hurtful words like "******". I have autism! This word is hurtful.
When people swear a lot. Once in a while is annoying, but every other word? JUST NO.
When people are feeling bad near me. Just go away! Its contagious. 
When people make fun of people with autism
When people act like I am normal. I AM NOT, AND I NEVER WILL BE.

My rant is over.


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 1, 2014)

- when people talk about my friends behind their back to me. like they are my friend i will tell them everything you said ;u;
- know it all's
- people who can't take a gosh darn joke
- people who say 'friggin' every other word : ex- wow i can't friggin believe that she would friggin do that like oh my friggin gosh!
- people who say 'you aren't a real fan if....' like ok i like what they do i'm a fan alright
- people who look at my phone without asking like????


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Jan 1, 2014)

People who make "first comment"comment on something. The
People sometimes follow with  2nd,3rd,etc.


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 1, 2014)

Messes. If anything is out of place, it sends my cleaning OCD into over drive. I can't help it.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 1, 2014)

When people assume your emotions, and they are completely false.


----------



## TerryMartin (Jan 1, 2014)

When people get mad at me for not having a certain item on me when they stop me in the street.


----------



## toastia (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a pet peeve for scratching walls. The noise and the feel of it AGGRVATES SO FRIKKIN BAD, but I cant help doing it ._.


----------



## Crystal Kitty Cat (Jan 1, 2014)

when.....people..............put....apostrophes.......when...they...are not......needed. like: I have pet dog's. or I love crisp's


----------



## Lunaera (Jan 1, 2014)

Prin said:


> I have a pet peeve for scratching walls. The noise and the feel of it AGGRVATES SO FRIKKIN BAD, but I cant help doing it ._.



Ugh, and nails on chalkboards.


----------



## WanWan (Jan 1, 2014)

When people spit on the ground :l It is just so gross


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 1, 2014)

beary509 said:


> When people throw around hurtful words like "******". I have autism! This word is hurtful.
> When people make fun of people with autism
> When people act like I am normal. I AM NOT, AND I NEVER WILL BE.



My older brother has severe autism (as in he can't communicate that well and screams to express excitement); in fact, I know plenty of people with autism. (There's even a chance that I have it or something similar...) And all the time I hear and see people that mock others using the words "********" and "autistic". Makes me wanna stuff their head up their rear where it belongs. 

And holy crap, "normal". Everyone thinks I'm the happy happyist of the world when I'm a pathetic wannabe outcast and I know it.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 2, 2014)

"Sometimes, a smile is just a sign of silenced pain.
Likewise, crying can be because of joy."
                       - Anonymous (I don't know)

beary, you seem to fit in nicely on the Internet, though!


----------



## RobRob (Jan 2, 2014)

PotatoMuffin717 said:


> My older brother has severe autism (as in he can't communicate that well and screams to express excitement); in fact, I know plenty of people with autism. (There's even a chance that I have it or something similar...) And all the time I hear and see people that mock others using the words "********" and "autistic". Makes me wanna stuff their head up their rear where it belongs.
> 
> And holy crap, "normal". Everyone thinks I'm the happy happyist of the world when I'm a pathetic wannabe outcast and I know it.



To be fair, being a pathetic wannabe outcast is pretty "normal" these days.


----------



## Murray (Jan 2, 2014)

RobRob said:


> To be fair, being a pathetic wannabe outcast is pretty "normal" these days.



welcome to the internet brother!


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Jan 3, 2014)

WanWan said:


> When people spit on the ground :l It is just so gross



Yeah. I actually get scared of stepping in it...


----------



## Le Ham (Jan 3, 2014)

RobRob said:


> To be fair, being a pathetic wannabe outcast is pretty "normal" these days.



That's actually kinda true.  I've just never been around people like that IRL. Oh well.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jan 3, 2014)

My global teacher always says "ether" instead of "other." Even "anether" for "another." I cringe every time it happens. I absolutely hate it when people mispronounce or misspell words.


----------



## Rhea (Jan 3, 2014)

1) When people chew loudly -  it's just disgusting

2) When people sneeze/cough without covering their mouth - Keep your germs to yourself please

3) When people 'sniffle' or breathe heavily - this happened to me in an exam once and I could not concentrate!!

4) If you/someone is wrongly accused of something - I just find this so frustrating


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 3, 2014)

Vodafone plans
Vodafone support
Vodafone telling me to calm down
Vodafone hanging up on me
Vodafone in general


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 3, 2014)

When I am a passenger in a car and the driver (normally my mum) leans over and says "don't do this when you're driving"... Then why are you doing it? Normally it is when they are speeding, cut someone up or barge their way across a junction, how on Earth did they pass their driving test?! It doesn't make what you're doing okay if you tell me not to do it!


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 3, 2014)

When people pluralise words wrongly, for example octopi. It's octopuses (or octopodes, if you really want to be pedantic).


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jan 3, 2014)

I want to add a pet peeve someone added here a while ago, spitting on the ground. Its gross. I travel a lot by train and on every station in front of some of the benches there are these puddles. Iss just insane to me, how can you not get other people want to sit there as well and don`t want to see/place their feet in your spit? I don`t get that at all.

Same goes with smoking, there are specific zones now for smoking, yet they always smoke one in my face, why?? 
Finally, still on train stations, the inadequate use of mp3 players. They come with earplugs for a reason. I don`t want to be able to sing along with Eminem! Hell, I don`t want to sing along with a decent artist either. 

Oh and one more, wear a pants that fits you. If I want to see people in their underwear, I would like a say in it.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 4, 2014)

People who fail to spell or use grammar correctly in a sentence: if you're just doing this on purpose, it makes me think that you're lazy and bad at English.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 4, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> People who fail to spell or use grammar correctly in a sentence: if you're just doing this on purpose, it makes me think that you're lazy and bad at English.



This so much. Sure, this is the Internet, but really? You can at least try.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2014)

^Same here.

Anyways...
An old science teacher puts words like everywhere into a plural form, and it just kills me.
"This is happening everywheres," he had pointed out one day, after a long explanation about smog.
I almost fell out of my seat...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2014)

People who gets seriously offended by swearing/cussing. I'm sorry... just.. no. It's just words, we don't really mean what we say, we are just angry really ffs.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 4, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> When people pluralise words wrongly, for example octopi. It's octopuses (or octopodes, if you really want to be pedantic).



But octopi really is another way of saying "octopus" in its plural form...I'm pretty sure there's more than one way.
I'm also slightly offended by cussing, but only if it's a lot.  A little bit is okay, you know, since some people just do it, but I get easily offended if it's at me.  I mean, it kind of depends on what the word is e~e


----------



## princess kelsey (Jan 4, 2014)

i'm fine with like people who swear, as long as they're like, atleast older than 14. but when kids in like grade six swear, it just pisses me off.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 4, 2014)

I once met this family with a five-year-old.

The whole family swore, even his little three-year-old sister.

But, all the while, that little boy never mentioned any swear words.
Personally, he creeped me out.


----------



## radical6 (Jan 4, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> People who fail to spell or use grammar correctly in a sentence: if you're just doing this on purpose, it makes me think that you're lazy and bad at English.



u cant tell me what to do 
i used to use grammar in like 2011 but now my typing style has merged and became a mess and idk people who type with grammar scare me tbh 

for me its when people diss teachers for a simple mistake. or fast food workers. thats not funny ?? "oh haha since they work at mcdonalds they must be dumb, so that lets me make fun of them" like uh no. people like that piss me off uuugh.


----------



## xiaonu (Jan 5, 2014)

-People who reuse plastic utensils. That's just disgusting.. Are you that lame to just use metal utensils, I mean you have many of them.
-Dogs that bark uncontrollably. Dogs in general actually!!!
-People who talk really loud
-People who live in a country, and don't bother to learn that country's language
-People who ask for your food when you're not even finished eatting
-People who mumble
-People who bluntly correct your grammar
-People who talk about themselves 24/7
-People who point out things like zits, bad hair day, etc
(Wow I don't like alot of people haha)


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 5, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I once met this family with a five-year-old.
> 
> The whole family swore, even his little three-year-old sister.
> 
> ...



Wow...
There are sixth graders at my school that cuss, like the f-bomb and everything.  Personally, I'm not a cusser, and I hope to never cuss either.  The fun thing to do is to replace words!  Example: S***= sugar! ^^  Sure, you're replacing a cuss word, but you can't really get in trouble for it. c:  And if you did, at least it wouldn't be as bad as if you said the actual word.


----------



## xTurnip (Jan 5, 2014)

-When people pick their noses in public, JUST GO TO THE FRIGGIN' BATHROOM HOLY POOP.
-When people tell me to dress more like a girl... what does that even mean? I'll dress how I feel like.
-People who eat loudly. 
-Arrogant people
-Grammar Nazis, I just get irritated when people constantly correct another person, I just want to bash their skulls in.
-Wow... this is longer than I thought. D:
-Lists
-Irony


----------



## SecondSider (Jan 5, 2014)

People who king themselves over others all the time.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 5, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> -Grammar Nazis, I just get irritated when people constantly correct another person, I just want to bash their skulls in.



*Stares malevolently*


----------



## Hype (Jan 6, 2014)

I REALLY hate it when people don't flush the toilet after they go. It's so disgusting.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jan 6, 2014)

miracre said:


> I REALLY hate it when people don't flush the toilet after they go. It's so disgusting.



I had a truly horrible experience with that while traveling by train from southern to northern Germany where my hometown is. I'm not going into a detailed explanation though because it was way too gross... Why is it so hard for some people to flush the ****in' toilet?! Especially the public ones. Eurgh! DX


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

Gossiping people. Pronunciation nazis.


----------



## puppy (Jan 6, 2014)

Kippla said:


> This so much. Sure, this is the Internet, but really? You can at least try.



nah u good lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> -When people tell me to dress more like a girl... what does that even mean? I'll dress how I feel like.


this so freaking this. i mean fawk off now. also when they tell me I should be more "girly" over all. eh no


----------



## cIementine (Jan 6, 2014)

Umeko said:


> this so freaking this. i mean fawk off now. also when they tell me I should be more "girly" over all. eh no



Same here. I'm fricking 12 years old and most girls my age already seem like they've poured a cosmetics shop on their face.... and three girls I know have _spray tans_. At that age? 
I've never really thought of wearing makeup just yet. I'm a graphic shirts, with skinny jeans and converse kind of girl.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah -.- I'm 22 and ffs I dress how I want D: I'm the leopard coat, hat and boots kind of hippie girl. So.. seriously people clearly have boring when they are commenting on what's girly or not.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 6, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Same here. I'm fricking 12 years old and most girls my age already seem like they've poured a cosmetics shop on their face.... and three girls I know have _spray tans_. At that age?
> I've never really thought of wearing makeup just yet. I'm a graphic shirts, with skinny jeans and converse kind of girl.



It's good that you're not wearing lots of makeup yet!  One of my friends in sixth grade wears loads of makeup, but I hardly put on any - just mascara as of now.  And spray tans...wow.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

spray tans ans 12 year. erm. what are they parents doing lol


----------



## cIementine (Jan 6, 2014)

Umeko said:


> spray tans ans 12 year. erm. what are they parents doing lol



Letting their children accompany whilst they go get their own spray tans.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2014)

ah probably. screwed up though


----------



## Gummysaur (Jan 6, 2014)

people who have extreme American accents in Spanish class.

like, being American, you don't actually notice the accent, but when people try to speak different languages...

COMO TEY YAMAS????? MEE GOOSTAAA LAAA PEEZAAA!!!


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 6, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> people who have extreme American accents in Spanish class.
> 
> like, being American, you don't actually notice the accent, but when people try to speak different languages...
> 
> COMO TEY YAMAS????? MEE GOOSTAAA LAAA PEEZAAA!!!



Hahahahaha holy crap that is hilarious. I remember that getting pretty irksome in French class. "Je pense que c'est tr?s int?ressant" -> "Jay pawnse kay say trays ahnneraysant" And this was in a freaking 204 level one too. Are you guys even trying at all


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 6, 2014)

orangepeanut said:


> Hahahahaha holy crap that is hilarious. I remember that getting pretty irksome in French class. "Je pense que c'est tr?s int?ressant" -> "Jay pawnse kay say trays ahnneraysant" And this was in a freaking 204 level one too. Are you guys even trying at all



I take Spanish class, and sure, it's annoying, but I'm getting better at not sounding so American.  I'm actually pretty good as of now, thankfully...but some people do try, and it takes a while to learn how to speak different.  So I guess you really shouldn't be blaming some people if they're *just* learning a language.
But if someone has been taking a language for a long time, then I can understand why it might be a pet peeve!


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 6, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> I take Spanish class, and sure, it's annoying, but I'm getting better at not sounding so American.  I'm actually pretty good as of now, thankfully...but some people do try, and it takes a while to learn how to speak different.  So I guess you really shouldn't be blaming some people if they're *just* learning a language.
> But if someone has been taking a language for a long time, then I can understand why it might be a pet peeve!



Hmm that's a fair point! I guess my frustration is directed at classmates whom I knew could do better. They definitely were not just starting out (they'd taken the language in high school and/or gone abroad to study in France for a term) and didn't have any learning disabilities, so it seemed to me like their poor pronunciation was more out of laziness. But yeah, for sure - if you're new to the language or generally have difficulty picking these things up, it's no biggie at all.


----------



## Temari (Jan 6, 2014)

When you let someone borrow something and THEY FREAKIN LOSE IT. gosh i hate that so much =_=...

Teachers that DON'T UPDATE THE GRADEBOOK AND YOU DON'T KNOW YOUR GRADE UNTIL 3 DAYS BEFORE THE SEMESTER ENDS ASDFKLJASDLFKJ

yeh if I think of anymore I'll post lol...


----------



## RobRob (Jan 6, 2014)

Pet peeves are supposed to be small things that annoy you for no good, explainable reason.

Most pet peeves in this thread are major things that would annoy pretty much anyone ._.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 7, 2014)

Nosy swede hello... o__o

well.

overprotective parents. my biggest pet peeves ever.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 8, 2014)

Liars, people who tell lies for malicious reasons really piss me off.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 8, 2014)

One thing that annoys me is when my sisters leave their phone chargers/3DS chargers in the wall...I don't know if it's really wasting any energy or not, but I've bumped into one 4 times already and flung it out of the wall, causing a dent in the charger.  Now I have to wiggle it into the plug to get it to go in right. |:c


----------



## Atalie (Jan 8, 2014)

I work as a hostess at a restaurant, and I've developed so many peeves working there!

The worst one is when people don't count their infants as people, UGH. They'll tell me they have four people when it's actually 7, because they forget their 3 infants. It's really frustrating.


----------



## Hot (Jan 8, 2014)

When somebody comes and sits at my table and says "Why are you always alone?" It's because I've been surrounded by (You) idiots for the past 7 periods.

Forum Pet Peeves:
1) When people talk like this on purpose: wAIT. wha t jsut h apened?
2) When people address others by their old username that they changed.


----------



## Redacted (Jan 8, 2014)

When people think global warming is a myth and that we've had no impact on the environment... (Why do certain religions feel this way??)


----------



## Murray (Jan 9, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> When people think global warming is a myth and that we've had no impact on the environment... (Why do certain religions feel this way??)



hi i would like to know what religions you think dont believe in global warming


----------



## Beary (Jan 9, 2014)

- When people are mean to me just for the fun of making me mad
- When people take advantage of me
- When you are friends with a guy and a random person walks up to you and goes "Yo, are you guys a thing now?" Or, "You guys should totally date!" I can like who I like, and love who I love, gawd.
- When people spit on the ground I mean EW
- When things are not symetrical ._. OCD ftw
- When I make things awkward
- When people act so popular, flipping their hair and such, fluttering their eyelashes
- When people dye their hair too much. There is this one girl one grade above me who dyes her hair literally every half a month. It was pink, then blue, then yellow, then orange, and now green. Her hair must be as dead as hell, I know what dye does to your hair...

- Pet peevs...


----------



## Redacted (Jan 9, 2014)

Murray said:


> hi i would like to know what religions you think dont believe in global warming



I'm not trying to say that all of them feel this way, but a lot of Christians I know think it's all lie.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> I'm not trying to say that all of them feel this way, but a lot of Christians I know think it's all lie.



Well, you're making the false equivalency that some religions tend to be conservative in politics, and that conservativs are against global warming, therefore, certain religions in you mind don't believe in global warming


----------



## Murray (Jan 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Well, you're making the false equivalency that some religions tend to be conservative in politics, and that conservativs are against global warming, therefore, certain religions in you mind don't believe in global warming



im pre sure jesus didnt say global warming was a myth 1!


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2014)

Murray said:


> im pre sure jesus didnt say global warming was a myth 1!


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 13, 2014)

I just had one activated a few minutes ago...

People who say, "Well, I didn't ask you, did I?" and use it as an offhand synonym for shut up.
Sometimes, I feel like yelling at them, "Well nobody asked you!"
Seriously, some people will get into an argument that clearly involves you, and then use the above statement.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 13, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> I just had one activated a few minutes ago...
> 
> People who say, "Well, I didn't ask you, did I?" and use it as an offhand synonym for shut up.
> Sometimes, I feel like yelling at them, "Well nobody asked you!"
> Seriously, some people will get into an argument that clearly involves you, and then use the above statement.



I wholeheartedly agree with this.


----------



## Souji (Jan 13, 2014)

When people hate something just because it's popular... v__v


----------



## Cariad (Jan 15, 2014)

When people say to the teacher unsuitable things for school, and you want to ask a question about work
When people get too involved
When someone coughs fake or with no hand to cover
When the door is slammed
When The sound of mine craft is played
When people try to be cool
When someone disturbs me while playing ACNL
When someone calls me a nerd (I get that a lot, I'm not a nerd, just smart, gosh people!)
When I am drinking something then have to type one handed.

Can't think of any more...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh, got one

When people get obvious things wrong

And that got me started again

A grammatical error!!! Argh!
When I tell people my opinion and they think it's right due to being a 'nerd' and then it's wrong and I get the blame
When I do something wrong.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 15, 2014)

One time someone from Club Tortimer called my sister a nerd just because she said she was currently reading a book. D:  When she responded he said he was kidding, thankfully, but it still bothered me since he was a high school kid apparently...and from other comments it seemed as if he was saying "I'm older than you, so what I say is right."
That's another peeve of mine. ^


----------



## Cariad (Jan 16, 2014)

Got one!
When there is someone, yes, you know who you are, trying to set me up with someone.


----------



## reyy (Jan 16, 2014)

when people think vaccines are useless like srsly I've been vaccined in the same place [got a rash that'll stay there forever but it doesn't hurt me or anything]


----------



## keybug55 (Jan 17, 2014)

When there are grammatical errors in official books or finished works - I get chatting, but when you write, you gotta proofread people.

When you have shoes on a bed/sofa/chair - Just....take them off...

When I go find a song, but it's in a different pitch

When someone gives spoilers to a show/movie/game to me

When someone thinks that you can convert your sexuality - I'm straight, and this is one of my biggest peeves. Can we please tell people that it's impossible.

Most of the rest are already on this thread.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> When there are grammatical errors in official books or finished works - I get chatting, but when you write, you gotta proofread people.
> When someone thinks that you can convert your sexuality - I'm straight, and this is one of my biggest peeves. Can we please tell people that it's impossible.



1) well not everyone is perfect like..?
2) Did you not hear of the straight football player with a girlfriend who had a stroke and then after he recovered he was gay? It's possible.


----------



## keybug55 (Jan 17, 2014)

Jake. said:


> 1) well not everyone is perfect like..?
> 2) Did you not hear of the straight football player with a girlfriend who had a stroke and then after he recovered he was gay? It's possible.



Well, a stroke or a major abnormal health condition I might believe. (I've seen this one story how an American woman woke up from a coma and started talking in a Chinese accent).

I'm mainly talking about people who think that people can just turn gay in a blink of an eye. Also, they assume that everyone that is gay "turned" gay. And then they would say "Oh, but if you're bisexual you can," No. You stay bisexual. It just means you get turned on by both genders.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2014)

People who write 'first' 'second' etc... in comments. 
Like people actually put a lot of effort into these articles/videos/whatever it's so annoying that people care about getting the first comment more than the effort someone's actually done to provide you with it. If you want the first comment then go back and edit it later after you've read/watched it. ughh


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 17, 2014)

Jake. said:


> 1) well not everyone is perfect like..?
> 2) Did you not hear of the straight football player with a girlfriend who had a stroke and then after he recovered he was gay? It's possible.



And there was a scientist who turned a gay guy he was doing medical experiments on into a straight man, well that scientist managed to get that guy to sleep with a female hooker.
Here's another pet peeve:
Girls giggling at everything, even at stuff that's not meant to be funny


----------



## kasane (Jan 17, 2014)

- People chewing food omfg that is so annoying to me! 
I can literally hear them chew the food!! D:<
- My friends or other girls talking about crap like 1D, JB, clothes, make-up, Twilight etc. (No offense to anyone who actually is interested in these, sorry...)
Even though I myself am a girl, I DO NOT WANT TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR BREAK-UPS WITH YOUR TENTH BOYFRIEND OR SO ON X_X
- People who try too hard to 'fit in'
Somehow these are all the 'popular' girls in my classes throughout my years in school so far. There was this one girl (protecting identity) who was sucking up to the more 'popular' girls in my class. I hated all of them.
- Show-offs
We get it. You did something. Now shut the **** up.
- When others borrow your stuff, and they don't return it/give it back to you in a terrible state
I tend to keep my stationery all neat and tidy, and when someone else comes along and borrows it they would just destroy it
- Getting WOKEN up in the morning by something else
Parents, alarm clock, even the SLIGHTEST sound annoys the hell out of me and I just wake up like that! ~_~
And what's worse, is that I have construction at the back of my house and they do their work in the morning till afternoon *rage*
- Someone else doing something for me
and they cannot get the job done right. I would appreciate their help, but I'm the type of person who works independently

I realise that I have a lot of Pet Peeves...


----------



## monochrom3 (Jan 17, 2014)

When people pretend to act nice when they actually mean bad. These guys are the worst.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jan 17, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Nosy swede hello... o__o
> 
> well.
> 
> overprotective parents. my biggest pet peeves ever.



Then you're gonna hate MY parents!




 My pet peeve is STRICT parents, which is what my mom is


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jan 17, 2014)

When people put big chargers into the top socket so then THE OTHER ONE IS BLOCKED. COMMON SENSE. And I also hate it when people spit, my brother does it in the sink and it's disgusting /)_(\


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> And there was a scientist who turned a gay guy he was doing medical experiments on into a straight man, well that scientist managed to get that guy to sleep with a female hooker.
> Here's another pet peeve:
> Girls giggling at everything, even at stuff that's not meant to be funny



Do you have a source for the first one?

The second thing, yeah, I agree, that's annoying as hell.

My pet peeve is people who seem to think they're right about everything.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 17, 2014)

The fact the most of the guys I work with are sexist pigs, and that they expect me to join in because I'm male. If I don't I get called a "****ing woman" or something similar.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2014)

People who indirectly offend you.  It's even more annoying than being directly offended.  Like if you mention a show you like, and they say that's stupid without having watched even an episode.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 17, 2014)

Riley said:


> People who indirectly offend you.  It's even more annoying than being directly offended.  Like if you mention a show you like, and they say that's stupid without having watched even an episode.



Expanding on the TV bit, people who watch the pilot episode of a series and judge it entirely on that without watching any more.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 17, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> Expanding on the TV bit, people who watch the pilot episode of a series and judge it entirely on that without watching any more.



Yes, that's also very annoying.


----------



## SecondSider (Jan 17, 2014)

Ty~ said:


> When people hate something just because it's popular... v__v



This.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 18, 2014)

People at work who just don't make any effort. I know it's not a good job, but you might as well make an attempt to do it properly.
Also, none of them seem to be able to be away from their mobile phones for four hours. We aren't supposed to have phones with us whilst working anyway, but seriously. Unless it's something important (not things like Snapchat, Facebook or Instagram, which is what they do) it can wait a few damn hours.


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 18, 2014)

People may hate this opinion, but I cannot stand people who go to work when they're sick.  They get -everyone- else sick around them.  Either work from home (depending on your job), take a sick day, take the days off,  or you need a private room to work in that keeps you away from everyone else.  If you absolutely need to go to work, wear a face mask so you don't cough all over the place.


----------



## marierock13 (Jan 18, 2014)

My pet peeve is when people crack their knuckles - no other joints, just the knuckles.

The sound it makes causes me to squirm, and tbh I feel a bit nauseous when I see it done.


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 18, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Do you have a source for the first one?
> 
> The second thing, yeah, I agree, that's annoying as hell.
> 
> My pet peeve is people who seem to think they're right about everything.


I got it from an Alltime10s video. I think it was called "10 strange scientific experiments" or something like that.
Anyways, here's one more:
news media websites making you register and paying to read articles online when it should be free, there's already a lot of ads that's making them money


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 18, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> I got it from an Alltime10s video. I think it was called "10 strange scientific experiments" or something like that.



Although it's not available for free, and I have issues using my university log in on computers outside the campus, here is the paper written on that experiment.


----------



## Mary (Jan 18, 2014)

When 3+people on here have the same avatar. It gets confusing. 

When people knock and fling the door open, defeating the purpose.

When people assume that everybody is beneath them.


----------



## Murray (Jan 18, 2014)

Mary said:


> When people knock and fling the door open, defeating the purpose.



The way i see this is it's just a quick warning that you're gonna come in, as appose to the convention of knocking and waiting to be let in - hopefully this isnt by complete strangers lol


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 18, 2014)

When people use neon colors in there artwork. Like, overuse it so my eyes will be bleeding.


----------



## toastia (Jan 19, 2014)

When people act like they don't know a thing when they do.
When my niece tells me to shut up for no reason.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 19, 2014)

slurping/smacking/cutlery grating on teeth/loud swallowing.

get the fringe out of my kitchen.


----------



## Beary (Jan 19, 2014)

marierock13 said:


> My pet peeve is when people crack their knuckles - no other joints, just the knuckles.
> 
> The sound it makes causes me to squirm, and tbh I feel a bit nauseous when I see it done.



This.
Just UGH.


----------



## PepperStick (Jan 19, 2014)

I can't stand it when people touch my face. It's not even a protective girly thing like "omg don't touch my makeup" or something, but I just hate the feeling of my face being touched in general. I don't even know why, but it's one of the reasons why I like my personal space.


----------



## vexnir (Jan 20, 2014)

Mary said:


> When people knock and fling the door open, defeating the purpose.



This, so much. My parents do that e v e r y t i m e. Seriously, is it so hard to respect someone's privacy?

Other stuff I can remember:

- People saying stuff along the lines of "I'd tell you something, but..." and never tell it. Like, seriously. You start it, you finish it.

- When someone uses "you're" instead of "your", "there" instead of "their" and so on. Please. A lot of you may not agree with me on this, but really... I understand mistakes happen and it's fine if people don't have perfect grammar (I know I don't, partially because English is not my native language) but if some folks just keep doing this it gets on my nerves.  

- People who can't be bothered to read even the shortest thing and say it's too long for them to read.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 20, 2014)

People who make a mess in your house, then leave before cleaning it up

People who spend hours in shops, pulling things of shelves and making a mess on the floor

Starbucks and their crappy service

Restaraunts that bring cold food

When I wake up in the morning to see a friendly poo staring at me

AND PEOPLE WHO DON'T FREAKING PRESS THE START ON THE DISHWASHER, IM LOOKING AT YOU SISTER!


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 20, 2014)

Makkine said:


>



I never understood the issue with this, although that might be because in our house the paper is close enough that it doesn't make any difference


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 20, 2014)

People who want to talk to me when I have my headphones in. I more than likely won't beable to hear you if I have them in, so do get mad at me.  It's not just that either, it's also whenever I decide to put my headphones in that someone wants to suddenly talk to me, you could've started talking to me before hand ya know.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 20, 2014)

marierock13 said:


> My pet peeve is when people crack their knuckles - no other joints, just the knuckles.
> 
> The sound it makes causes me to squirm, and tbh I feel a bit nauseous when I see it done.



I read somewhere that if people crack their knuckles they can get arthritis easier and there's a high chance it'll hurt for them to write when they're older.
But still, it's my habit...


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 20, 2014)

MadisonCrossing said:


> I read somewhere that if people crack their knuckles they can get arthritis easier and there's a high chance it'll hurt for them to write when they're older.
> But still, it's my habit...



There's next to no scientific proof that it causes lasting damage.


----------



## Murray (Jan 21, 2014)

when people expect me to answer when ive got a mouthful of food  ITS NOT AWKWARD SILENCE ITS CALLED EATING


----------



## Cariad (Jan 21, 2014)

Murray said:


> when people expect me to answer when ive got a mouthful of food  ITS NOT AWKWARD SILENCE ITS CALLED EATING



I reply to annoy them. It's their fault for asking a question then.


----------



## SecondSider (Jan 22, 2014)

When a person accuses critics of being too picky on everything. They're just expressing their opinions, so why blame them? I'm practising to become a film critic myself...


----------



## Cudon (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmm...

*Unneeded fights in the class about opinions.* It drives me up the effin wall if I'm working on something and then suddenly a person feels the need to comment on a goth's music taste causing a loud mess, all out of frickin' nowhere. 

*When somebody's a jerk to a person only because they can be.* Why. Why be a jerk to a person who's never done anything to you.

*When somebody who likes mostly ''mainstream'' things won't check out a thing you liked because it's too ''mainstream'' in their opinion.* My friends are into MLP, Slender, Pewdie, all of the popular animes & such. And then when I show a relatively popular thing I enjoyed to them such as Gurren Lagann the answer is pretty much always that. Pisses me off so much. 

*When a friend recommends you everything, expects you to watch that stuff yet wont care for any of your stuff. *
Continuation of the latter one I guess. I go and recommend Gurren Lagann to a friend, then after 30min my friends all up in my  face trying to make me watch Durarara or whatever, sometimes even forcing me to watch an episode. Then later asks whether I've watched any of it & gets disappointed since I haven't. Without me ever promising to watch it to begin with.

*Getting opinions forced upon you.* Hate it. My friends to this a lot as well. If you like MLP, that's fine. But don't force it on me, for the love of god don't brainwash me with MLP music and if you do, please don't be surprised that suddenly I hate it.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 22, 2014)

When people think they always have to have the last word on anything.


----------



## danyelled (Jan 22, 2014)

This used to annoy me so much in college. The professor would say, "Ok, I'll let you out early today, any questions?" and there is ALWAYS that one person who raises their hand and asks something that is either in the syllabus or has already been addressed. You can stay after and talk to the professor alone, you don't need to keep everyone else there.

Related to the above is people who ask questions that are answered in the syllabus. 

People who drive slowly in the number one and two lanes.

Strollers.

People who don't control their children/let their children scream or be obnoxious while dining out (no one wants to listen to your kid screach while they are enjoying a meal out)

This last one is my biggest pet peeve. I don't even know if it counts as a pet peeve, because it's more of a major psychotic hatred: People who ask my husband and I when we are having kids (we aren't and it isn't their business) and then tell us we will change our minds (I am nearing 30 that's not going to happen). We have chosen the child free lifestyle. It works for us, and it's what we want. Just because someone makes a lifestyle decision that is different from what you've chosen doesn't mean you get to ask invasive questions and invalidate their choices. We are adults. We know what we're doing. I don't ask people with kids a million questions about their decisions, so why is mine up for debate?

ETA:
Haha I thought of one more (I am easily annoyed)

When people debate you over something that you are an expert on and they know nothing about (but they think they do because they read an article about it once, or saw a news report on it).


----------



## Cudon (Jan 22, 2014)

danyelled said:


> When people debate you over something that you are an expert on and they know nothing about (but they think they do because they read an article about it once, or saw a news report on it).



THIS.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

People who keep on being douches and don't listen. Like they keep doing stuff, they know they can stop but they take it almost too far just cause >_>

- - - Post Merge - - -



danyelled said:


> This last one is my biggest pet peeve. I don't even know if it counts as a pet peeve, because it's more of a major psychotic hatred: People who ask my husband and I when we are having kids (we aren't and it isn't their business) and then tell us we will change our minds (I am nearing 30 that's not going to happen). We have chosen the child free lifestyle. It works for us, and it's what we want. Just because someone makes a lifestyle decision that is different from what you've chosen doesn't mean you get to ask invasive questions and invalidate their choices. We are adults. We know what we're doing. I don't ask people with kids a million questions about their decisions, so why is mine up for debate?


THIS. Probably because like 99% of everyone today is so narrow-minded and can't take people who is different about having children and stuff.


----------



## Pathetic (Jan 22, 2014)

dino@ mlp isnt the only thing thats being shoved down your throat 

ahhh lets see..

people forcing me to eat food i hate it


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

Makkine said:


> dino@ mlp is the only thing thats being shoved down your throat
> 
> ahhh lets see..
> 
> people forcing me to eat food i hate it


yes yes yes.. and they make it yet they know I dislike it.. i mean if you are having me over, make something that everyone likes ffss


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 22, 2014)

Chew with your mouth closed.

Flush the toilet.

Only chew on wood if you believe it will make you fly. So don't do it at all.

When you're making babies, don't make too much noise. Kids have to sleep too.


But wait! There's more!

Which will be typed later due to lack of interest and increased laziness ~


----------



## Luxy (Jan 22, 2014)

I hate when I'm wearing my headphones and I'm all the sudden the most popular person on the planet.

I PUT THESE ON BECAUSE I WAS BORED AND HAD NOBODY TO TALK TO. MAKE UP YOUR MIND.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2014)

Luxy said:


> I hate when I'm wearing my headphones and I'm all the sudden the most popular person on the planet.
> 
> I PUT THESE ON BECAUSE I WAS BORED AND HAD NOBODY TO TALK TO. MAKE UP YOUR MIND.



this errgh

or when random people starts talking to you on the train/bus when you are enjoying your music D:


----------



## Luxy (Jan 22, 2014)

Umeko said:


> this errgh
> 
> or when random people starts talking to you on the train/bus when you are enjoying your music D:


Ugh I hate stuff like that too.


----------



## UchiCherry (Jan 22, 2014)

Please ignore this post


----------



## TerryMartin (Jan 22, 2014)

Another Major one, Seeing people drunk at 10am..

I rather not see somebody walking around drunk and throwing up all over the place.


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2014)

When people don't know what pet peeves are...

Seriously, the majority of posts in this thread aren't even pet peeves, it's either someone *****ing about their life, subtly looking for attention, or posting something they 'hate' which is not a pet peeve. Yes, there is a difference. I hate/don't like it when people talk to me when I have ear phones in, but it's not classed as a pet peeve, because a lot of people have that problem.
A pet peeve is something simple/basic that shouldn't be perceived as annoying, but for whatever reason/s, is to you.


Step up your game or don't post at all, it's honestly the most annoying thing I've ever seen.

@thread
When DVDs on the DVD shelf/rack aren't pushed in all the way and level all the way across. I want a nice smooth, uniform surface - not a rock climbing wall.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Well most of the time drunk/lonely/annoying people can't help talking with you can they? >_> Also lol stop being so fussy, this is to be expected, not just "small" stuff because most of the things we can do is pet peeves either way.


----------



## danyelled (Jan 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Well most of the time drunk/lonely/annoying people can't help talking with you can they? >_> Also lol stop being so fussy, this is to be expected, not just "small" stuff because most of the things we can do is pet peeves either way.



Seriously.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

danyelled said:


> Seriously.



Yes. People will always post bigger things in those threads so I don't get why everyone is like OMG BIG ISSUES GTFO or whatever.


----------



## danyelled (Jan 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Yes. People will always post bigger things in those threads so I don't get why everyone is like OMG BIG ISSUES GTFO or whatever.



Oh no I was agreeing with you!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

danyelled said:


> Oh no I was agreeing with you!



Haha, sorry it seemed a bit sarcasm there but I kinda suck at reading people so soz man m(__)m

Also I can agree you shouldn't post like big drama stories but complaning that people post larger stuff than people chewing loud in public.

Deal with it.


----------



## danyelled (Jan 23, 2014)

When people try to one-up you when you tell them something that is depressing you or going wrong in your life. You'll say, "I'm sad because my dog has cancer" and they'll say, 'Yeah, well my dog has cancer AND I have tons of debt." Like having a rough time is a competition or something.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

This.. :/ If they want pity.. don't go brag for it


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2014)

this isn't your own personal chat thread either, just fyi.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2014)

Who said it was, fyi? I just think how fun it is that you remark every other page and do a lecture. People will always post stuff that ain't exactly the definition.


----------



## Mao (Jan 23, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Who said it was, fyi? I just think how fun it is that you remark every other page and do a lecture. People will always post stuff that ain't exactly the definition.



that's jake for you xD i will edit this when i think of one.

edit: people who assume idec if this counts or not lolol


----------



## Ansem (Jan 23, 2014)

.... When people say "Mayn-guh"... ITS 'MAHN-GUH" U DOLTS.


----------



## Dr J (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a couple pet peeves myself.. though my main one is opening a game case to find the WRONG game in the case. Annoys the hell out of me when I go to play one of my bro's games and end up having to dig through his games to find the right disk. I've done it myself a couple times.. but I can't seem to forget that I've put a game in the wrong case and it'll bother me until I fix it.


----------



## danyelled (Jan 23, 2014)

When people put ketchup on anything that is not a burger, hot dog, or french fries.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

danyelled said:


> When people put ketchup on anything that is not a burger, hot dog, or french fries.



xD This is kinda fun actually.

But I agree on the game case, especially when it's too obvious.


----------



## effluo (Jan 24, 2014)

When people start talking to me when I am reading or clearly doing something that needs concentration.


----------



## Seravee (Jan 24, 2014)

I knew someone who had a nasty habit of poking their boogers while we were eating - gross. No.

Doors need to be closed because it's dumb to leave them open, especially the restroom if it faces the living room >^>

If you live in an apartment complex that allows pets with no individual backyard areas, for the love of god do NOT let your dogs run loose.  Other people generally won't know who they belong to and they also won't know if they've been vaccinated.  It's so annoying to have some random dog come and disturb mine while she's trying to do her business and one has even attacked her before.  The icing on the cake that is jerk neighbors is that on top of being a nuisance, they have the gall to complain when others contact animal control.  There are leash laws in our area, for crying out loud so ljdflajdfhlafjh.

When people park without any regards to parking lines - they are there for a reason.

I could go on for a while so I'll just end it with when someone tries to interrupt my sleep for reasons that are not immediate emergencies.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

People who are taking too much time at the register when buying stuff. I mean ffs. Sure you are old but gah get someone to buy for you or something aaah.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 24, 2014)

Jake. said:


> When people don't know what pet peeves are...
> 
> Seriously, the majority of posts in this thread aren't even pet peeves, it's either someone *****ing about their life, subtly looking for attention, or posting something they 'hate' which is not a pet peeve. Yes, there is a difference. I hate/don't like it when people talk to me when I have ear phones in, but it's not classed as a pet peeve, because a lot of people have that problem.
> A pet peeve is something simple/basic that shouldn't be perceived as annoying, but for whatever reason/s, is to you.
> ...



Most of my things aren't really pet peeves, but I mainly post them because there's no other thread like this where people can share how they feel with others.  But it's perfectly fine if you think this thread is annoying.  It's just that some people might have a lot to complain about but can't really say, and there's no other thread to finally get everything out.
For example...most of my "hate" things are here because I wouldn't want to actually go up to the person that made that thing a hate thing, and it's much easier to type it without actually going up to them and saying it.  I don't know if it's true or not, but I believe that things are way easier to say to other people on an online network than actually finding them and telling them in person.
I apologize for a weirdly-worded explanation; it's just how I feel on the topic v~v


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2014)

Also, people who are trying to be social with you/be polite and all they say every time they see you is like "how's school going?" yet they don't care a **** for what you do there


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm not really sure of any pet peeves I have; most of the things that others count as "pet peeves" are just annoying to me or don't even bother me.  However, it's interesting to see what other people like or don't like on that the post on this thread!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 24, 2014)

If someone smacks their food, I feel like gagging. It's horrible. Do they realise that they are making the most obnoxious noise on this earth?


----------



## JellyDitto (Jan 24, 2014)

A pet peeve I have is when I'm chatting with someone online and they use the wrong "your".


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> A pet peeve I have is when I'm chatting with someone online and they use the wrong "your".



THIS lol

When people can't bother to use google when you can search it up easily <_<


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jan 26, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> There's next to no scientific proof that it causes lasting damage.



Oh, I think you're right!  I was scrolling on some website and apparently it doesn't cause any damage.  I don't know if I've seen that before but I guess I just heard/saw that it causes arthritis enough to believe it.  (I do remember my close friend telling me, and seeing it a few times on who-knows-what-website.)  But at least I don't have to worry anymore!
Anyway, that was my mistake!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2014)

When people are like too lazy in a chat and refuses to look up obvious links so you must do all the work(one thing if they don't know the palce but if they know.. aaah just use google damn it)


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jan 26, 2014)

I just thought of these:
*When people use text language.*  For some reason, I'm not a fan of it; especially when I see incorrect punctuation.  It just really gets on my nerves, but I think that I've been sticking too close to Language Arts class! 
*When I have to do the work for lazy people.*  For example, one time I was doing a group project in class, and everyone was just chatting.  Of course, in the end, I ended up doing all the work for them and everyone received full credit because of me.  Along with that,  another time my group and I were going to use an app for a project and they had me download it, even though they all had phones.  It drives me up the wall.


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 26, 2014)

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> I just thought of this:
> *When people use text language.*  For some reason, I'm not a fan of it; especially when I see incorrect punctuation.  It just really gets on my nerves, but I think that I've been sticking too close to Language Arts class!



This.
This.
This.
This.
This.
lol

Sorry, I just had to say that...


----------



## Syd (Jan 26, 2014)

ok when I was in high school this was my biggest pet peeve ever:
when there's that 1 annoying kid in your class who drives the teacher crazy, and the teacher punishes the whole freaking class. like, what was I doing wrong?? just punish the annoying kid and leave it at that -.-


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2014)

Syd said:


> ok when I was in high school this was my biggest pet peeve ever:
> when there's that 1 annoying kid in your class who drives the teacher crazy, and the teacher punishes the whole freaking class. like, what was I doing wrong?? just punish the annoying kid and leave it at that -.-


what you said. 

.. why cant they learn?


----------



## orangepeanut (Jan 26, 2014)

The name 'Michelle'


----------



## Mao (Jan 26, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> This.
> This.
> This.
> This.
> ...



lol you mean lyk dis?? i used to typ lyk dis when i wus young LOL  *please no one be offended D: it wasn't meant to be offensive mhkay* and dat title. much tact. very blunt. 

On topic: When people don't cover their mouth coughing or snezzing. I literally move away from them


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 26, 2014)

Censorship in games, even ones that are rated M


----------



## kasane (Jan 27, 2014)

This is annoying ;_;
When you're drinking hot chocolate or any hot drink while dunking in biscuits and eating them, but you leave them in there for too long and they break off, plop inside of your drink, and you'd have to fish it out while it burns your fingers off...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> Censorship in games, even ones that are rated M



This, we have the rating for that only reason not because you to censor it -.-

Also region locking. SHTAP IT NINTENDO.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 27, 2014)

- When you order tea (or black coffee) and the water is searing hot. Always forget this and burn my tongue
- Cellphones. I can't seem to have a conversation without someone checking their instagram or facebook
- Missionaries
- JFK airport lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2014)

sillysloth said:


> - When you order tea (or black coffee) and the water is searing hot. Always forget this and burn my tongue
> - Cellphones. I can't seem to have a conversation without someone checking their instagram or facebook
> - Missionaries
> - JFK airport lol


this.. umm excuse you are talking to me not your damn phone/pad


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 27, 2014)

When my brother doesn't like what we are cooking for dinner so my mum has to get exactly what he wants otherwise he'll throw a tantrum- happened two night in a row now, both times he's had chicken nuggets instead of spaghetti bolognese or fish pie... And he wonders why he has growth problems...


----------



## Byngo (Jan 27, 2014)

It annoys me when people like things just because it's popular, likewise, it annoys me when people hate things when they're popular. Just have your own opinions, people. ;_;


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 27, 2014)

Lunatic said:


> It annoys me when people like things just because it's popular, likewise, it annoys me when people hate things when they're popular. Just have your own opinions, people. ;_;



Following on from that: people that assume that if you don't like something that is popular, you don't like it simply because it is popular.


----------

